# El Shaarawy ad un passo dal Monaco



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

Aggiornato con le cifre:

El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre

Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto.


Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.

Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Lo dico ? 

Mi dispiace un casino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Trattativa molto rapida,speriamo che non lo abbiano svenduto...


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




Aggiornamento. Affare da 18-20 milioni.

Mi sembra più che ottimo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2015)

Pazienza, non abbiamo più bisogno di aspettare un viziato col vizio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2015)

Bene, via questi giocatorini.


----------



## Victorss (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ?
> 
> Mi dispiace un casino.


Anche a me dispiace..ma con il nuovo modulo non aveva spazio..sarà stato lui stesso a chiedere di essere ceduto..


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> *Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Dal punto di vista tecnico-economico è una grande operazione: vai a vendere un giocatore praticamente fermo da due anni per un bel gruzzolo facendo una plusvalenza,oltre a liberarti di un equivoco tattico.
Umanamente,però,dispiace.


----------



## siioca (11 Luglio 2015)

su sky parlano di cifre tra i 18 e i 20 milioni.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Luglio 2015)

Peccato da noi non abbia fatto quello che ci si aspettava. Buona fortuna, spero che diventi un grande campione.


----------



## Tahva (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Dite che la risposta alla possibilità di giocare a centrocampo sia stata chiedere la cessione?


----------



## Victorss (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento. Affare da 18-20 milioni.
> 
> Mi sembra più che ottimo!


20 milioni??? Vabbè allora han fatto bene a venderlo..son tanti soldi per uno che negli ultimi anni é star sempre rotto..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Dite che la risposta alla possibilità di giocare a centrocampo sia stata chiedere la cessione?



Non credo, secondo me lui sarebbe rimasto.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

18 milioni per uno che ha fatto 6 mesi ottimi in carriera ed il resto nella mediocrità più assoluta tra infermeria e campo, beh sono un affare! 

Da reinvestire subito nel difensore top.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace per il giocatore che avevamo visto due anni e mezzo fa. Adesso 20 milioni sono un furto....cioè, son tanti soldi


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Questo conferma ciò che pensavo, altro che El Shaarawy a centrocampo, Berlusconi parla e straparla ma di ciò che accade al Milan non sa nulla.


----------



## yohann (11 Luglio 2015)

Sembra proprio fatta da come ne parlano ho appena visto il servizio.
Un po dispiace ma neanche troppo penso che questo trasferimento convenga a tutte le 2 le parti, ElSha porta giocare e noi prendere quel benedetto centrale e chissa magari uno tra Witsel/Gundo...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo conferma ciò che pensavo, altro che El Shaarawy a centrocampo, Berlusconi parla e straparla ma di ciò che accade al Milan non sa nulla.



Ma può darsi che l'abbia sparata volutamente, oppure che non c'era stato ancora il contatto.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tecnico-economico è una grande operazione: vai a vendere un giocatore praticamente fermo da due anni per un bel gruzzolo facendo una plusvalenza,oltre a liberarti di un equivoco tattico.
> Umanamente,però,dispiace.



Completamente d'accordo con te, però secondo me non è mai stato "capito" calcisticamente. Dopo i primi 6 mesi in cui segnò un sacco tutti lo hanno iniziato a vedere come un goleador, la verità è che è un'ala poco abituata a segnare ma propensa al sacrificio.

Poi per 20 milioni mettiamo da parte l' "Affetto", ma secondo me ce ne pentiremo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


 Se la cifra sara' confermats e' un affarone.


----------



## koti (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Mi piace il modo in cui vengono condotte le trattative dopo le mazzate terribili di giugno. In religiosa SEGRETEZZA, lo stesso Di Marzio ne è venuto a conoscenza solo a trattativa (quasi) conclusa. C'è da dire anche che vendere un giocatore fermo da circa 2-3 anni a 20 milioni è tanta roba.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

El Shaarawy con noi non aveva più nulla da dare, spiace dirlo ma è così. Ora magari accadrà come con Pirlo e tra un anno andrà alla Juve diventando la nuova stella del calcio italiano, ma questa ora come ora è la scelta migliore sia per il Milan che per il giocatore. Gli auguro buona fortuna, ma di certo non lo rimpiangerò


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma può darsi che l'abbia sparata volutamente, oppure che non c'era stato ancora il contatto.



Ma se ha scambiato Bacca per Kondogbia dai!


----------



## yohann (11 Luglio 2015)

Laudisa dice che Elsha sta valutando quindi non è ancora fatto un bel niente
Io non lo vedo andare via dal milan


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> *Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> *
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



a queste cifre è un colpaccio. 

spiace perché per 6 mesi sembrava un fenomeno, ma non possiamo aspettare nessuno, abbiamo già perso 2 stagioni appresso ai suoi malanni.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2015)

L'avrei voluto vedere in queste partite nella veste di interno sinistro. Pero a 20 milioni, se servono per prendere diversi altri giocatori... Ciao.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Da portarglielo subito!!!! senza pensarci un attimo.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Umanamente mi dispiace tantissimo. Ma va detto che ora abbiamo Suso, e se quei soldi servissero per finanziarci l'operazione Romagnoli ci guadagneremmo molto.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> L'avrei voluto vedere in queste partite nella veste di interno sinistro. Pero a 20 milioni, se servono per prendere diversi altri giocatori... Ciao.



Alla luce di questa operazione credo che le dichiarazioni di Mihajlovic sul suo potenziale utilizzo come mezzala fossero un modo per fargli capire che non rientra nel progetto tattico


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Laudisa dice che Elsha sta valutando quindi non è ancora fatto un bel niente
> Io non lo vedo andare via dal milan



Speriamo che accetti perché in questo momento non ci servirebbe a nulla. Non è una punta, non è un trequartista e non è una mezzala, sa giocare solo sulla fascia e a noi ora come ora non serve. Poi, come già detto, gli auguro tutto il bene del mondo e anzi, auspico che andrà alla Juve e si toglierà delle belle soddisfazioni. Ma ora come ora è giusto che se ne vada


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Luglio 2015)

Abbiamo troppi attaccanti e se arrivano offerte buone e giuste e logico valutare e poi a 18\20 milioni si deve vendere per me , per come molti hanno detto ha fatto solo 6 mesi a livelli eccezionali per il resto sempre fuori per infortunio o si è preso delle pause con l'arrivo di Balotelli al Milan io credo ormai abbia concluso un'ambiente nuovo credo che possa giovargli e poi io ricordo le parole di Buffa sugli infortuni di Pato e su El 92 rivelatesi profetiche per un campionato come quello italiano , e comunque negli ultimi anni avremmo anche sbagliato a fare mercato in entrata ma in uscita il pelatone del condor ha sempre rifilato pacchi a cifre assurde per come si sono dimostrati poi i fatti , ai posteri l'ardua sentenza se abbiamo fatto bene a darlo via.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...



Menez, Luiz Adriano, Bacca, Honda, Cerci, Matri, Niang, El Shaarawy + si spera il signore che hai come avatar. Un numero spropositato, qualcuno bisognava cederlo a prescindere dalla portata delle risorse economiche.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...



Secondo me è che semplicemente va sfoltita la rosa per aggiungere nuovi innesti, e visto che vendere le pippe è più difficile allora da qualche parte si dovrà partire... (Che poi anche se abbiamo i soldi 20 milioni non ci fanno schifo!)


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*


----------



## bmb (11 Luglio 2015)

Honda, Menez, Suso, Cerci, Niang, Matri. Avrei preferito veder partire questi (definitivamente o in prestito) prima del faraone. Non passa un'estate ormai da lustri senza che questa dirigenza non lasci l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...



Non credo e penso che lo vedremo a breve se si vende El92 e non si fionda subito sulla Roma per Romagnoli come anche oggi ha ribadito il nostro coach ci serve come il pane , allora si che mi sale qualche dubbio che i soldi siano finiti e ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi ma non voglio pensare a questo scenario apocalittico o almeno lo spero.


----------



## koti (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...


Non vedo nessun motivo che mi induca a pensare questo. Sempicemente tentano di sfoltire la rosa, El Shaarawy è un esterno e nel nuovo modulo non avrebbe spazio (ed è anche uno dei pochi che hanno mercato visto che la maggior parte non se li fila nessuno).


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*



Francamente mi dispiace perchè credevo che potesse diventare un punto fermo del milan però negli ultimi anni si è perso completamente. Speravo in una sua rinascita ma dal punto di vista economico è un gran affare. Resta il fatto che prima vanno smaltiti gli esuburi e poi i discreti giocatori (cerci, Shatush da 12mln).  Bye bye Elsha.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*



Beh, chi meglio di lui. Adesso va a fare il principe a Montecarlo


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Oh mio dio. Ci danno veramente 20 milioni per quello la? Ottima presa. Ora non ci sono piu scuse. Da domani sotto con difesa e centrocampo


----------



## Re Ricardo (11 Luglio 2015)

Va datto atto a Galliani che dopo le ultime cantonate ha cominciato a condurre tutte le trattative sottotraccia


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dopo la partenza del Faraone il mio sogno sarebbe quello di vedere sbolognato anche* Matri* a titolo definitivo anche a 6 milioni o addirittura molto meno , allora si che come per Muntari ci sarebbe da aprire lo spumante , chiuso off topic.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco a cosa stava lavorando il Gallo, altro che Romagnoli e Gundogan. Io mi chiedo... ma non è che i soldi sono finiti e bisogna cedere? Alla faccia dei 150 fantastiliardi di miliardi...



Ma obbiettivamente mi sembra di capire che Mihajlovic non sappia che farsene di El Shaarawy, d'altronde Stephan sarebbe sempre e comunque una riserva in qualsiasi ruolo si voglia schierare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*


speriamo che le cifre siano quelle sarebbe un colpaccio.


----------



## yohann (11 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=2216]yohann[/MENTION] niente copia incolla


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*



Credo sarà ufficializzato Lunedì.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma obbiettivamente mi sembra di capire che Mihajlovic non sappia che farsene di El Shaarawy, d'altronde Stephan sarebbe sempre e comunque una riserva in qualsiasi ruolo si voglia schierare.



Sìsì, il mio pensiero va al di là del ruolo che avrebbe avuto El Shaarawy.

Comunque, noi sbattevamo pure la testa per capire come potesse giocare a centrocampo questo. Che troll Berlusca...


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sìsì, il mio pensiero va al di là del ruolo che avrebbe avuto El Shaarawy.
> 
> Comunque, noi sbattevamo pure la testa per capire come potesse giocare a centrocampo questo. Che troll Berlusca...



A questo punto la domanda da porsi è chi resterà in attacco? credo (spero) che Matri e Cerci siano sicuri partenti, ma cosa accadrà a Menez e Honda?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Luglio 2015)

Umanamente mi dispiace,ma 20 milioni per una riserva che non gioca da due anni è un'offerta irrinunciabile.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sìsì, il mio pensiero va al di là del ruolo che avrebbe avuto El Shaarawy.
> 
> Comunque, noi sbattevamo pure la testa per capire come potesse giocare a centrocampo questo. Che troll Berlusca...



stesse parole usate l'estate scorsa per saponara, che doveva essere la nostra nuova mezz'ala.


----------



## davoreb (11 Luglio 2015)

Sono molto deluso, spero che venga venduto perché non integro fisicamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Affarone!!!! per noi e anche per il ragazzo, per il Monaco non so..


----------



## peppe75 (11 Luglio 2015)

A me l'idea che qualcuno possa darci 20 milioni per el 92 è un bel colpaccio!! Poi gli stessi verrebbero girati per un forte difensore o centrocampista di molta qualità ben venga questo tipo di operazione...e poi diciamola tutta el 92 non si è sempre comportato.... fuori dal campo!!


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

Ruolo ed infortuni a parte, Sinisa ha fatto capire chiaramente di non gradire crestati, modaioli e giocatori che pensano più all'apparire che al campo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Ottima operazione.
Nell'11 titolare non c'è posto per lui, al Milan servono 20mln e a lui serve giocare con continuità


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Secondo la gazzetta sono solo 15 i mln offerti dal Monaco


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta sono solo 15 i mln offerti dal Monaco



giusto giusto quelli che hanno appena incassato per ferreira carrasco.


----------



## Liuke (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace. Dispiace un casino, uno che avrei voluto vedere con miha e col nuovo milan....diamo via i 23enni e prendiamo i 30enni bah.
Resta solo da "sperare" che si riveli un flop alla pato


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*



Diciamo che non mi strappo i capelli.
Certo, questo è un mercato veramente vibrante....ogni momento verrebbe da dare un giudizio diverso. I conti si faranno il 1° settembre, e probabilmente allora potremo dire se la cessione di El Shaarawi sarà stata giusta.
Per poter dire se sarà stata una scelta lungimirante, ci vorrà più tempo. Devo dire che ero molto scettico sulle sue possibilità di ripresa, soprattutto qui al Milan....


----------



## cremone (11 Luglio 2015)

Inserire qualche buona contro-partita dal Monaco no??


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Inserire qualche buona contro-partita dal Monaco no??



Chi? Quella buona è sull'altra sponda di milano. O prendi i terzini.... ma credo in quel settore nessun acquisto


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

Con i soldi di El Shaarawy prenderanno il difensore, è un'operazione assolutamente logica


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: è praticamente fatta. Per El Shaarawy al Monaco mancano solo pochi dettagli e le visite mediche.*



Leggo solo ora.
Umanamente mi dispiace davvero un casino. 
Ho creduto e credo molto in questo ragazzo.

Grazie di tutto Stephan.



bmb ha scritto:


> Honda, Menez, Suso, Cerci, Niang, Matri. Avrei preferito veder partire questi (definitivamente o in prestito) prima del faraone. Non passa un'estate ormai da lustri senza che questa dirigenza non lasci l'amaro in bocca.



Ecco....



Admin ha scritto:


> Ruolo ed infortuni a parte, Sinisa ha fatto capire chiaramente di non gradire crestati, modaioli e giocatori che pensano più all'apparire che al campo.



Sì ho capito però non va bene che cedi El Shaarawy e ti tieni i Mexes e i Menez.


E se dobbiamo essere sinceri l'operazione potrebbe anche starci, ma non la concludi se il Monaco non accetta di inserire una clausola di *recompra*.....


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Dispiace. Dispiace un casino, uno che avrei voluto vedere con miha e col nuovo milan....diamo via i 23enni e prendiamo i 30enni bah.
> Resta solo da "sperare" che si riveli un flop alla pato



Bah, dopo le dichiarazioni sul suo ruolo credo sia stato proprio Sinisa a volerlo allontanare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Luglio 2015)

20 milioni ( anche 15 ) sono un enormità per uno che non gioca da 2 anni ... L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che avrei voluto vedere via dal Milan prima di lui Matri / Honda e Cerci ..


----------



## Reblanck (11 Luglio 2015)

Ci mangeremo le mani,perché questo in una società seria con un allenatore serio diventerà forte.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

In ogni caso è la pietra tombale sul fantomatico "progetto giovani" tanto decantato.
Balotelli, Darmian, El Shaarawy, Saponara, Pato, Mastour, Albertazzi, De Sciglio, Niang... non ne abbiamo azzeccata manco mezza.... Suso is the next.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Gente la smettiamo di credere che club importanti possono accettare di acquistare giocatori con la clausola di recompra come un pescara o un solcaspio a caso?


----------



## Liuke (11 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Bah, dopo le dichiarazioni sul suo ruolo credo sia stato proprio Sinisa a volerlo allontanare.


Il problema e' che avrebbe giocato fuori ruolo perchè la davanti ci sono cerci menez matri honda niang suso...prima
del faraone erano da mandare via questi.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Luglio 2015)

Grande errore! Ci pentiremo! Via el sharaawy, via mastour, il prossimo è de sciglio... Squadra di trentenni!


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Mah, io Honda vorrei vederlo prima giocare nel suo ruolo naturale.
Così, per vedere che effetto fa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2015)

Con Diego Lopez e De Siglio era l'unico che avrei tenuto.

Qua purtroppo c'é anche da fare i conti con le rose a 25 giocatori.

Le squadre sono tutte piene e non sanno a chi cedere i giocatori in esubero, cosí piuttosto cedi un giocatore ottimo dal potenziale eccezionale per far spazio in rosa.

Campagna cessioni per ora ampiamente bocciata.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Luglio 2015)

Progetto giovani!! Haha barzeletta! Poi lo svendiamo anche! Pagato piu di 20... Era da tenere e provato almeno fino a gennaio! Società ridicola! Poi teniamo gente come honda, cerci, menez... Mah sono arrabiato e deluso!


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



mi sono fin emozionato a leggere questa notizia!!!
vai ad "infortunarti" a Montecarlo monopiede monofinta, vai!
operazione di mercato incredibile!!!!
voto 10.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Va detto che l'abbiamo ceduto all'unica squadra che avrebbe potuto manifestare interesse per Menez.
A sto punto ci teniamo pure il francese


----------



## Mr7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Se i 20 milioni fossero confermati, non resta che fare i complimenti al condor che dopo operazioni economicamente discutibili riesce a vendere a quella cifra uno che si è visto poco negli ultimi 2 anni e che non rientra nel progetto tecnico del prossimo anno


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Perso tra troppi infortuni, incastrato tra dubbi tattici: non buono come seconda punta o come esterno di centrocampo nel 442 o nel 4312, limitato come esterno atipico nel 433 o nel 4231 per questo obbligo di rientrare sul piede naturale per tirare o crossare da sinistra (forse meglio da destra? stupidissimo interrogativo). Insomma, un volo mai spiccato per uno dei migliori prospetti italiani. Ma a volte più dei prospetti bisognerebbe guardare alla solidità delle fondamenta, e vedremmo meglio se la casa è veramente un affare. Buon soggiorno monegasco, Faraone.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che avrebbe giocato fuori ruolo perchè la davanti ci sono cerci menez matri honda niang suso...prima
> del faraone erano da mandare via questi.



Avrebbe giocato fuori ruolo perché molto semplicemente non può fare la punta. El Shaarawy ha bisogno di partire largo e poi accentrarsi e in questo momento un giocatore del genere non ci serve


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Progetto giovani!! Haha barzeletta! Poi lo svendiamo anche! Pagato piu di 20... Era da tenere e provato almeno fino a gennaio! Società ridicola! Poi teniamo gente come honda, cerci, menez... Mah sono arrabiato e deluso!



Sarà come dite voi, ma non vi suona strano che appena arriva un allenatore serio questo ragazzo viene subito venduto? io mi fido di Mihajlovic


----------



## Sanchez (11 Luglio 2015)

Da noi si è rovinato, lo abbiamo distrutto, giusto che sia andato via.

L'Empoli trovò Saponara in condizioni pietose, appena rimesso in sesto ha fatto sfracelli, per dire.


----------



## Reblanck (11 Luglio 2015)

Il Milan non è in grado di valorizzare i giovani e nemmeno i vecchi,aveano un fenomeno vero come Pato e sono riusciti a distruggerlo,io sono sicuro che se fosse stato del Barcelona adesso parleremo del prossimo Ronaldo.
El sharaawy messo in un contesto giusto può esplodere di certo non al Milan ma prima di lui ci sono almeno 10\12 giocatori da cedere...La nostra rosa è ridicola !


----------



## Reblanck (11 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Da noi si è rovinato, lo abbiamo distrutto, giusto che sia andato via.
> 
> L'Empoli trovò Saponara in condizioni pietose, appena rimesso in sesto ha fatto sfracelli, per dire.



Saponara come El sharaawy si vede che sono ottimi giocatori ma il Milan non è in grado di valorizzare i giocatori di talento,stanno distruggendo anche De Sciglio e lo faranno anche con Mastour.


----------



## Spammilanista (11 Luglio 2015)

Su un giocatore come Mastour può anche venirti il dubbio che sia un giocoliere fine a se stesso, ma Elsha ha dimostrato che quando stava bene poteva cambiare le sorti di una gara.
Con tutto il rispetto, prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni, un 30enne che all'età di Elsha (e oltre) faceva il pescivendolo, e vendiamo lui per la metà. 
Unica spiegazione potrebbe essere davvero che per Ibra sia praticamente fatta e i loro vecchi dissapori non fossero sotterrabili.
L'idea che sia solo merito di Mihajlovic la escluderei: Conte è altrettanto serio e severo, eppure su Stephan ha dimostrato di volerci puntare.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> Su un giocatore come Mastour può anche venirti il dubbio che sia un giocoliere fine a se stesso, ma Elsha ha dimostrato che quando stava bene poteva cambiare le sorti di una gara.
> Con tutto il rispetto, prendiamo Bacca per 30 milioni, un 30enne che all'età di Elsha (e oltre) faceva il pescivendolo, e vendiamo lui per la metà.
> Unica spiegazione potrebbe essere davvero che per Ibra sia praticamente fatta e i loro vecchi dissapori non fossero sotterrabili.
> L'idea che sia solo merito di Mihajlovic la escluderei: Conte è altrettanto serio e severo, eppure su Stephan ha dimostrato di volerci puntare.



È una situazione diversa, Conte allena la nazionale e deve basare il modulo su chi ha a disposizione. In più è uno che gioca con gli esterni


----------



## Spammilanista (11 Luglio 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Saponara come El sharaawy si vede che sono ottimi giocatori ma il Milan non è in grado di valorizzare i giocatori di talento,stanno distruggendo anche De Sciglio e lo faranno anche con Mastour.



Il Milan i giovani li ha valorizzati eccome. Tanti campioni sono arrivati al milan che erano semplicemente dei buoni calciatori promettenti, e solo qua sono esplosi per divenire numeri uno al mondo...Tra gli ultimi, basta ricordare Pirlo, Kakà, lo stesso Sheva, Thiago Silva, etc...Non si tratta di saperli o non saperli lanciare. 
Il punto è che se metti un ragazzino in una squadra che gira, anche lui farà bene. Se lo metti in una squadra che invece è da rimettere in piedi, soffrirà anche lui come gli altri. Per intenderci, un Pogba che 2 anni fa anzichè alla Juve fosse venuto da noi, anche giocando con continuità con la rosa e i tecnici che abbiamo avuto non sarebbe diventato quello che è oggi.


----------



## Spammilanista (11 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> È una situazione diversa, Conte allena la nazionale e deve basare il modulo su chi ha a disposizione. In più è uno che gioca con gli esterni



Di esterni in rosa ne abbiamo ancora e molto più scarsi di lui. 
Gente come Menez e Cerci per citarne 2, o li metti come esterni o sono inutili. Elsha potevi tranquillamente adattarlo a giocare pure come seconda punta, visto che come doti tecniche, fisiche e atletiche era un ruolo che poteva benissimo ricoprire.


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2015)

Benissimo, affare fantastico se consideriamo che questi soldi potranno essere investiti sul mercato.
Dentro Romagnoli, dentro Ibra e se fosse per me avrei fatto il botto con Laporte, i soldi di El Sha li investirei proprio per lui e alla difesa ci guarderemo tra 10 anni. Una volta presi questi c'è il centrocampista da prendere, totale? circa un centinaio di milioni spesi bene, se riusciamo a vendere pure Menez o qualcun altro non sarebbe male.
Giusto così comunque, a parte quei pochi mesi non lo abbiamo mai visto in campo, né con la testa né fisicamente, probabilmente aveva anche qualche problema fuori dal campo, vizietti vari, da quel punto di vista con Miha il campo non lo avrebbe mai visto.


----------



## Spammilanista (11 Luglio 2015)

Rimango dubbioso. 
Pure col ritorno di Ibra, l'unico modo per puntare allo scudetto è vedere la Juventus perdere altri pezzi soprattutto a centrocampo (sperando vendano Vidal). Poi bisogna anche sperare che alla Roma non bastino i rientri degli infortuni, e che l'Inter perda più tempo di noi a integrare i tanti acquisti. A livello di rosa, almeno queste 3 squadre ci stanno sopra.
Per il resto, per puntare invece all'Europa (obiettivo più ragionevole per la qualità della rosa) si poteva forse ragionare in maniera diversa.
Prendi Luiz Adriano (28 anni), Bacca (29 anni), forse Ibra (34 anni)...Crei un parco attaccanti che nel giro di un paio d'anni (sparando nessuno fallisca prima, perchè c'è anche da sperare che tra i due arrivati non ci sia un nuovo Olivella) devi rifare da zero, e cedi l'unico attaccante della tua rosa under 25 (tra l'altro prodotto del vivaio, quindi utilie per i nomi da inserire in lista UEFA)...
Ripeto, rimango dubbioso.


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> Rimango dubbioso.
> Pure col ritorno di Ibra, l'unico modo per puntare allo scudetto è vedere la Juventus perdere altri pezzi soprattutto a centrocampo (sperando vendano Vidal). Poi bisogna anche sperare che alla Roma non bastino i rientri degli infortuni, e che l'Inter perda più tempo di noi a integrare i tanti acquisti. A livello di rosa, almeno queste 3 squadre ci stanno sopra.
> Per il resto, per puntare invece all'Europa (obiettivo più ragionevole per la qualità della rosa) si poteva forse ragionare in maniera diversa.
> Prendi Luiz Adriano (28 anni), Bacca (29 anni), forse Ibra (34 anni)...Crei un parco attaccanti che nel giro di un paio d'anni (sparando nessuno fallisca prima, perchè c'è anche da sperare che tra i due arrivati non ci sia un nuovo Olivella) devi rifare da zero, e cedi l'unico attaccante della tua rosa under 25 (tra l'altro prodotto del vivaio, quindi utilie per i nomi da inserire in lista UEFA)...
> Ripeto, rimango dubbioso.



Fosse l'attacco il problema


----------



## Spammilanista (11 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Fosse l'attacco il problema



In realtà, quando una squadra rifonda cambiando tanto come stiamo facendo noi, il problema potrebbe essere in qualsiasi reparto, ad eccezione del portiere visto che Diego Lopez ha dimostrato di essere più che affidabile.
Solo che non vedo come 20 milioni (e peggio ancora 15 come pare possa essere) per quello che sulla carta è stato negli ultimi anni l'unico "pezzo pregiato" della tua rosa, possa cambiarti il mercato. Sarebbe bello che come ipotizzato dall'utente poco sopra, vendano ELsha per comprare Romagnoli e Laporte in difesa, Gundogan o Witsel a centrocampo e Ibra davanti....Peccato che, Ibra a parte, per gli altri 3 servirebbero tra gli 80 e 100 milioni per portarli a Milanello, per cui inutile sognare...
Prenderanno un difensore, forse (anzi probabilmene) un centrocampista, ma sono acquisti che avrebbero fatto ugualmente visto che ne necessitiamo proprio per completezza di rosa. 
Nello sfoltire, forse come detto anche da altri, bisognava forse partire da altri nomi molto meno utili del faraone.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Progetto giovani!! Haha barzeletta! Poi lo svendiamo anche! Pagato piu di 20... Era da tenere e provato almeno fino a gennaio! Società ridicola! Poi teniamo gente come honda, cerci, menez... Mah sono arrabiato e deluso!



Svenduto?
A 20 milioni è l'ennesimo pacco tirato da Galliani dopo Kaka, Sheva e Balotelli. 

Questo è un giocatore che viene da quattro anni di nulla, a parte tre mesi buoni.
Non interessa a nessuna big, infatti lo prende il Monaco. Le alternative erano prestito al Genoa o all'Udinese.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sarà come dite voi, ma non vi suona strano che appena arriva un allenatore serio questo ragazzo viene subito venduto? io mi fido di Mihajlovic



La società è dal 2013 che cerca di venderlo, è lui che ha sempre rifiutato tutte le destinazioni. 
Mihajlovic comunque non ne ha voluto sapere del giocatore. Era un altro ordine presidenziale quello di mantenerlo, ora si spera che Berlusconi non blocchi tutto come aveva fatto con Pato, però dopo l'imposizione di Mexes ci mancherebbe solo quella di un altro giocatore per far esplodere Mihajlovic.


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2015)

Nei male, 20 è un furto


----------



## Devil (11 Luglio 2015)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> In realtà, quando una squadra rifonda cambiando tanto come stiamo facendo noi, il problema potrebbe essere in qualsiasi reparto, ad eccezione del portiere visto che Diego Lopez ha dimostrato di essere più che affidabile.
> Solo che non vedo come 20 milioni (e peggio ancora 15 come pare possa essere) per quello che sulla carta è stato negli ultimi anni l'unico "pezzo pregiato" della tua rosa, possa cambiarti il mercato. Sarebbe bello che come ipotizzato dall'utente poco sopra, vendano ELsha per comprare Romagnoli e Laporte in difesa, Gundogan o Witsel a centrocampo e Ibra davanti....Peccato che, Ibra a parte, per gli altri 3 servirebbero tra gli 80 e 100 milioni per portarli a Milanello, per cui inutile sognare...
> Prenderanno un difensore, forse (anzi probabilmene) un centrocampista, ma sono acquisti che avrebbero fatto ugualmente visto che ne necessitiamo proprio per completezza di rosa.
> Nello sfoltire, forse come detto anche da altri, bisognava forse partire da altri nomi molto meno utili del faraone.



Ma mi spiegate in base a cosa El Shaarawy sarebbe un giocatore "utile"? se Mihajlovic ha detto di volerlo provare da mezzala allontanandolo dalla porta vuol dire che tutta questa utilità non ce la vede


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lo dico ?
> 
> Mi dispiace un casino.



.

Però con Sheva, Pato e Kakà han ceduto al momento giusto, ci sta.


E adesso niente scuse: Ibra.


----------



## Torros (11 Luglio 2015)

sono 15 milioni. Carrasco lo hanno venduto a 20...

per me 15 sono il prezzo giusto. Jardim ci sa fare con i giovani, certo quelli che aveva quest'anno erano veramente talentuosi.
Non vorrei che lo rimpiangessimo il Faraone.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2015)

D'accordo con la cessione:

1) buon prezzo
2) ultimi anni ha giocato pochissimo e male
3) col nuovo modulo era fuori dagli schemi
4) spero vengano investiti per romagnoli/witsel/gundogan/ibra


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Luglio 2015)

Io dico solo che una società seria metteva una recompra. Poi immagino Galliani,se gli chiedi chi è Kurzawa ti risponde che è un tipo di sushi


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

Ci pentiremo di questa cessione.
Sicuro.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

Non ci pentiremo mai di questa cessione.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

Spammilanista ha scritto:


> Rimango dubbioso.
> Pure col ritorno di Ibra, l'unico modo per puntare allo scudetto è vedere la Juventus perdere altri pezzi soprattutto a centrocampo (sperando vendano Vidal). Poi bisogna anche sperare che alla Roma non bastino i rientri degli infortuni, e che l'Inter perda più tempo di noi a integrare i tanti acquisti. A livello di rosa, almeno queste 3 squadre ci stanno sopra.
> Per il resto, per puntare invece all'Europa (obiettivo più ragionevole per la qualità della rosa) si poteva forse ragionare in maniera diversa.
> Prendi Luiz Adriano (28 anni), Bacca (29 anni), forse Ibra (34 anni)...Crei un parco attaccanti che nel giro di un paio d'anni (sparando nessuno fallisca prima, perchè c'è anche da sperare che tra i due arrivati non ci sia un nuovo Olivella) devi rifare da zero, e cedi l'unico attaccante della tua rosa under 25 (tra l'altro prodotto del vivaio, quindi utilie per i nomi da inserire in lista UEFA)...
> Ripeto, rimango dubbioso.



El Shaarawy non è un prodotto del nostro vivaio.


----------



## albert (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma come fate a essere contenti? Dov'è l'ItalianMilan promesso? Stanno facendo la politica dell'Inter: Vendere giovani italiani per stranieri mercenari...Darmian, Obumd..., Cristante, Saponara, ElSha....Mastour....sapete chi sarà il prossimo? De Sciglio. Partono per pochi soldi e diventano famosi in altre squadre. La maggior parte ex milanisti. E in Italia l'Inter insegna....na non viene da pensare a uno come Verratti? Bravi! Proprio bravi gli operatori del calciomercato italiano. Complimenti.


----------



## diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Dopo questo "sacrificio" devono arrivare per forza due DC di livello oltre al regista.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci pentiremo di questa cessione.
> Sicuro.



Abbastanza sicuro di no, invece. Poi vabbeh, che farà bene in Francia ok, in un campionato di quel livello uno come lui può brillare senza troppa fatica.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

albert ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a essere contenti? Dov'è l'ItalianMilan promesso? Stanno facendo la politica dell'Inter: Vendere giovani italiani per stranieri mercenari...Darmian, Obumd..., Cristante, Saponara, ElSha....Mastour....sapete chi sarà il prossimo? De Sciglio. Partono per pochi soldi e diventano famosi in altre squadre. La maggior parte ex milanisti. E in Italia l'Inter insegna....na non viene da pensare a uno come Verratti? Bravi! Proprio bravi gli operatori del calciomercato italiano. Complimenti.


quelli che hai nominati: tutti campioni e fuoriclasse;l'unico decentearmian gli altri meno che mezzi giocatori roba da Empoli, udinese o monaco


Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Non ci pentiremo mai di questa cessione.



Quoto
basta con questo divetto assolutamente inconcludente e insignificante


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Poi vabbeh, se si strappa vicino ai 20 milioni è tipo una rapina per quello che ha fatto vedere nelle ultime due stagioni.
Btw non capisco lui a questo prezzo e Rami al prezzo di un difensore di serie B, ma vabbeh.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Sono usciti tanti soldi in questi giorni, che era evidente che bisognava vendere. A mio avviso si tratta comunque di una grave perdita, speriamo solo di non doverci pentire.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (11 Luglio 2015)

Il "progetto giovani" lo puoi fare una volta che riconquisti stabilmente il vertice, oggi abbiamo bisogno di gente pronta.


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ci pentiremo di questa cessione.
> Sicuro.



Ennesimo giovane arrivato al Milan in condizioni smaglianti e rovinato. Qualche esame di coscienza all'interno dello staff milanista sarebbe d'obbligo. Detto questo, mi dispiace perché è il momento meno adatto, sembrava finalmente essersi ripreso da tutto.

E se fosse che Sinisa l'ha visto non "disponibile" come avrebbe voluto e ha chiesto la cessione? È una mia pura supposizione.


----------



## Ian.moone (11 Luglio 2015)

Prima di giudicare vorrei vedere le vere cifre: a 20 è un affare, a 15 è nornale


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Luglio 2015)

Non sono per niente d'accordo con questa cessione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Spiace ma non c'è posto per lui in questo Milan. Altra operazione in tuta mimetica per Galliani, che ci ha portato 10M di plusvalenza. Quindi direi ottimo. Lui e Balotelli venduti a 40M...niente male per chi regala sempre i giocatori  

Buona fortuna Faraone!

PS mi raccomando a rimpiangerlo ai primi golletti che farà in Francia.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Prima di giudicare vorrei vedere le vere cifre: a 20 è un affare, a 15 è nornale



È comunque un'affare:1) ti porta Ibra , differenza abissale un campione 2) facilita l'arrivo di Romagnoli, è bravo e lo vuole Sinisa 3) finalmente se ne va, non è da vero Milan, farà bene in quella squadra di raccattati francese


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Luglio 2015)

Mi sveglio con questa bellissima notizia, finalmente questo tossico scansafatiche se ne va via. Godooooo


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

Non sono per niente convinto da questa cessione!! Piuttosto avrei dato via menez tutta la vita!! Adesso l'arrivo di un giocatore come Gundogan è d'obbligo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Luglio 2015)

Vedo il Faraone gratificato di scansafatiche, tossico, ecc. Da cosa derivano queste denominazioni?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Luglio 2015)

Sulla cessione sono neutrale, EL Sha non mi ha mai convinto pienamente, sono stato il primo a criticarlo nel forum già nel periodo buono con Allegri, affermando che non saltasse mai l'uomo.
Il problema di questa rosa è che è stata costruita a casaccio, con doppioni su doppioni in alcuni ruoli e con altri ruoli drammaticamente scoperti, pertanto occorre fare molte scelte coraggiose.
Comunque la cessione indubbiamente aumenta gli spazi di Bonaventura, Niang e Suso, che credo siano superiori nel complesso.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Vedo il Faraone gratificato di scansafatiche, tossico, ecc. Da cosa derivano queste denominazioni?



Per quanto mi riguarda è solo un giocatore inconcludente, sta bene a Monaco,sono contento che se ne va
non concordo con gli altri epiteti


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (11 Luglio 2015)

Fa parte della lunga lista dei giocatori inutili da cedere il prima possibile, se le cifre sono quelle è un grande affare per uno che non gioca da due anni e in tutta la sua carriera ha fatto bene mezza stagione


----------



## Giangy (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Un po' mi dispiace


----------



## malos (11 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo con questa cessione



Daltronde sanno vendere solo questi. Gli altri fuoriclasse che abbiamo in rosa, in confronto questo è una pippa, strano ma non li vuole nessuno. Non parliamo poi di quelli con l'ingaggio spropositato regalato dal condor, quelli manco con le bombe li schiodi.


----------



## Patryipe (11 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo, e adesso blitz per chiudere su Ibra e Romagnoli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2015)

Stavolta complimenti a Galliani, non era facile vendere sto bidone a 20 milioni. Peccato non averlo venduto qualche anno fa allo Zenith quando offrirono sui 40 milioni (se non erro).


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace tanto. Io ho sempre creduto in lui e ci credo ancora. Il prezzo ci potrebbe anche stare. Gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Dispiace tanto. Io ho sempre creduto in lui e ci credo ancora. *Il prezzo ci potrebbe anche stare*. Gli auguro il meglio.



Il prezzo non ci sta proprio partendo dal operazione completamente pazza : Luiz Adriano pagato 8 mln per poterlo schierare 3 mesi prima del suo arrivo a zero... ma ovviamente se parto da questa operazione i prezzi sono TUTTI ridicoli... pure Rami a 2-3 mln...

Lasciava il brasiliano arrivare a gennaio GRATIS e mi tenevo Elsha lasciando partire GRATIS Alex.
E cosi con 8 mln di L.A. e l'ingaggio di Alex che non si doveva pagare i soldi del faraone erano piu o meno quelli.

Inoltre senza Elsha mi sembra proprio che il 442 - 4231 sara definitivamente abbandonato pure come secondo modulo... e questa e forse una notizia peggiore della cessione del faraone.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Spiace ma non c'è posto per lui in questo Milan. Altra operazione in tuta mimetica per Galliani, che ci ha portato 10M di plusvalenza. Quindi direi ottimo. Lui e Balotelli venduti a 40M...niente male per chi regala sempre i giocatori
> 
> Buona fortuna Faraone!
> 
> *PS mi raccomando a rimpiangerlo ai primi golletti che farà in Francia.*



dipenderà tutto da quanti ne faranno Bacca, Luiz adriano ecc...  Se va come deve andare ci scorderemo di lui in fretta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2015)

L'avevano detto in molti che probabilmente il faraone sarebbe stato venduto in una trattativa lampo, io stesso non ho mai trascurato questo sospetto e di fatto... dispiace, perché secondo me è stato molto sfortunato e l'avrei voluto vedere sotto un allenatore vero, dato che, tra Allegri, Seedorf ed Inzaghi, questa squadra non ha mai avuto un progetto tecnico. 
Pazienza, era un tentativo da fare ma intimamente non mi strappo i capelli più di tanto, perché non credo seriamente di aver perso un potenziale campione. Adesso, con questi soldi, bisogna chiudere la trattativa Romagnoli che ha veramente stancato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2015)

Una persona che non merita nulla. Era ora.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il prezzo non ci sta proprio partendo dal operazione completamente pazza : Luiz Adriano pagato 8 mln per poterlo schierare 3 mesi prima del suo arrivo a zero... ma ovviamente se parto da questa operazione i prezzi sono TUTTI ridicoli... pure Rami a 2-3 mln...
> 
> Lasciava il brasiliano arrivare a gennaio GRATIS e mi tenevo Elsha lasciando partire GRATIS Alex.
> E cosi con 8 mln di L.A. e l'ingaggio di Alex che non si doveva pagare i soldi del faraone erano piu o meno quelli.
> ...


Hai ragione. Per quello che può dare 20mln sono pochi ma chi ti può dare di più per uno che ha fatto 20 partite in 2 anni?


----------



## Fabregas (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.




Notizia che non mi fa gioire ma neanche piangere. Sarei stato molto più incazzato se avessero fatto una simile operazioni 1/2 anni fa.
Di buono porta 20M (che non vale assolutamente) da investire sul mercato dove abbiamo bisogno. 

Il ragazzo ha avuto le sue chances, ha giocato una ventina di partite senza mai farsi ricordare per qualche giocata/gol. Non saltava più l'uomo dall' avanti cristo.
Non lo rimpiangerò per niente. Se poi diventa il nuovo Di Maria meglio per lui e per la nazionale al Milan non ci sarebbe mai riuscito


----------



## Ale.sasha (11 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me, questo ragazzo ha tutti i numeri per diventare un campione.

vero che oggi non è certo un campione, ma rendiamoci conto che nella nostra rosa attuale, di livello veramente basso, el92 è uno dei migliori.

Anyway, ammetto che per 20 milioni di euro sarei stato tentato pure io, visto che non è funzionale al progetto e che negli ultimi anni era sempre rotto, ma avrei preferito vederlo in prestito in Italia in una squadra media, e soprattutto avrei venduto altri giocatori (Cerci, Honda, Matri) prima di El92.

Spero vivamente di non doverlo rimpiangere un domani.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione. Per quello che può dare 20mln sono pochi ma chi ti può dare di più per uno che ha fatto 20 partite in 2 anni?



Il prezzo a livello "razionale" e buono.
Il problema e che quando noi vendiamo il prezzo e sempre razionale mentre quando compriamo si dice che "e il prezzo del mercato, i prezzi sono impazziti".

Comunque al di la del prezzo mi dispiace molto... che poi fosse per 18 o 22 non cambio idea sul fatto che dovevamo tenerlo.

Siamo passati in qualche anno da giocatori giovani che non hanno dato molto alla squadra come Elsha e Balo a gente molto piu avanti con l'eta ma che temo molto che non dara di piu come LA e Bacca.
Il problema e che i due italiani siamo riusciti a venderli mentre questi due che ho citato rischiano di restarci sul groppone fino alla fine...

Ma ripeto che per me non e un problema di ETA... ma proprio del fatto che non penso che questi due attacanti che sono arrivati ci migliorerano per davvero.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una persona che non merita nulla. Era ora.



Quoto
basta con questo mezzo giocatore, nel vero Milan non sarebbe entrato a milanello nemmeno in visita


----------



## diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il prezzo non ci sta proprio partendo dal operazione completamente pazza : Luiz Adriano pagato 8 mln per poterlo schierare 3 mesi prima del suo arrivo a zero... ma ovviamente se parto da questa operazione i prezzi sono TUTTI ridicoli... pure Rami a 2-3 mln...
> 
> Lasciava il brasiliano arrivare a gennaio GRATIS e mi tenevo Elsha lasciando partire GRATIS Alex.
> E cosi con 8 mln di L.A. e l'ingaggio di Alex che non si doveva pagare i soldi del faraone erano piu o meno quelli.
> ...


Se non chiudevi subito con L.Adriano sarebbe finita come per Kongobelga e J.Martinez.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io dico solo che una società seria metteva una recompra. Poi immagino Galliani,se gli chiedi chi è Kurzawa ti risponde che è un tipo di sushi



Lo stavo per scrivere io. Anche a 30 o 40 mln.


----------



## Ale.sasha (11 Luglio 2015)

Stai facendo tutti esempi di nomi
Che sono stati valorizzati quando avevamo allenatori seri, che non bruciavano i giovani caricandoli di eccessive responsabilità e che li inseriva nell'11 gradualmente.

Da quando se ne è andato Ancelotti, chi abbiamo valorizzato?


----------



## devils milano (11 Luglio 2015)

diciamo che nello schema di Miha non avrebbe trovato molto spazio..ecco tra lui e Cerci avrei preferito tenermi in squadra il faraone..


----------



## Ale.sasha (11 Luglio 2015)

Amen! Ben venga se gratuito, altrimenti nisba! Idem per Bacca. In attacco avevamo bisogno solo di un nome: ibra. Gente che viene da campionati completamente diversi dal nostro e che non ha mai dimostrato nulla in Italia, non ci serviva. 

Avrei puntato più sulla difesa e sul centrocampo, in attacco avrei comprato solo ed esclusivamente ibra.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace perchè si perde un giocatore giovane che potenzialmente aveva ancora molto da dare. La cessione a queste cifre per me è comprensibile visti gli ultimi anni, e c'era il rischio che si svalutasse ulteriormente, la cosa incomprensibile è che la rosa del Milan non sta assolutamente migliorando.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Stai facendo tutti esempi di nomi
> Che sono stati valorizzati quando avevamo allenatori seri, che non bruciavano i giovani caricandoli di eccessive responsabilità e che li inseriva nell'11 gradualmente.
> 
> Da quando se ne è andato Ancelotti, chi abbiamo valorizzato?


Scusa Ancelotti oltre Pirlo e Kakà chi avrebbe valorizzato? 
Ad Ancelotti hanno sempre dato giocatori fatti e finiti o quasi. .. tant'è vero che la lamentela era l'età media alta. E l'impressione è che stiamo andando verso la stessa direzione ma con un notevole calo qualitativo generale. 

Dopo Ancelotti abbiamo cercato di fare le nozze coi fichi secchi : El Shaarawy , De Sciglio, Merkel, Strasser, Pato, Boateng, Balotelli. ... ma abbiamo avuto anche Thiago Silva che si è consacrato con Allegri. 
Questi abbiamo avuto. ... il degrado è stato evidente. Ma con i giovani è dagli anni 90 che sbagliamo quasi tutto. 

Ancelotti che valorizzata giovani? Pfff. ..


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Economicamente è una buona operazione, e obiettivamente davanti sono troppi. Però avrei preferito vedere partire prima di lui gente come Cerci o Honda. 
Mi dispiace tanto perché era uno di quelli a cui ero più "affezionata" e credevo e credo in lui.Ora che si è ripreso avrei voluto vederlo sotto le direttive di un vero allenatore, però forse andare in un altro ambiente farà bene anche a lui. Non guarderò le partite del Monaco, ma sicuramente continuerò a tenermi informata su cosa farà.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Che la cessione fosse nell'aria era una sensazione comune. I motivi sono molti, da tattici a numerici vista l'ampiezza della rosa a fisici. Un pò mi spiace, non tanto per la cessione che ci sta, ma per quello che negli ultimi anni non ha saputo diventare.


----------



## davoreb (11 Luglio 2015)

Operazione che mi lascia molto perplesso, già la storiella del centrocampista era una roba assurda per me è più seconda punta che centrocampista.

Vedremo come andrà ma ho l'idea che sarà un grandissimo rimpianto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Peccato...proprio adesso che è arrivato un vero mister...
Vabbe, desidero solo il meglio per lui. Buona fortuna Stephan!


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma Sinisa però ha messo in preventivo che il 4312 possa non funzionare? Perché le "alternative " tattiche ce l'hanno tutte le squadre al mondo. Anche se come esterno sx Bonaventura è Suso rappresentano comunque alternative valide


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Operazione che mi lascia molto perplesso, già la storiella del centrocampista era una roba assurda per me è più seconda punta che centrocampista.
> 
> Vedremo come andrà ma ho l'idea che sarà un grandissimo rimpianto.


La maggior parte di noi tifosi sta già piangendo disperatamente ,quando e se come tutti speriamo arriverà Ibra allora ci suicideremo in massa

El Sharawy : una nullità assoluta


----------



## gabuz (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come avevamo riportato qui ( http://www.milanworld.net/il-monaco-vuole-el-shaarawy-trattativa-corso-vt30126-2.html#post761386 ) Stephan El Sharawy è ad un passo dal Monaco. La trattativa è in dirittura d'arrivo. Il giocatore potrebbe sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club già nella giornata di Domenica.
> 
> Il Milan riceverà 18-20 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Cessione che ci sta, però sinceramente mi spiace...


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Luglio 2015)

*Gazzetta: È fatta. El Shaarawy lascia il ritiro. Al Milan 16 milioni, mentre al giocatore 3 netti fino al 2020.*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *È fatta. El Shaarawy lascia il ritiro. Al Milan 16 milioni, mentre al giocatore 3 netti fino al 2020.*



Laudisa riporta 16 milioni. Di Marzio 18-20. Speriamo abbia ragione Sky


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *È fatta. El Shaarawy lascia il ritiro. Al Milan 16 milioni, mentre al giocatore 3 netti fino al 2020.*



FOLLIA.

Non vendi il miglior prospetto Italiano per 16 milioni.

Oltretutto per tenere in squadra gente come Honda e Cerci.


----------



## pandoL (11 Luglio 2015)

Sinceramente a me dispiace e non poco!!


----------



## 4-3-3 (11 Luglio 2015)

In 2 anni ha fatto 10 partite... Ma di cosa parliamo? Prezzo folle per un 23 enne che ha fatto bene solo 6 mesi
mesi.


----------



## smallball (11 Luglio 2015)

a 18 20 milioni per me e' un affarone


----------



## Butcher (11 Luglio 2015)

Dispiace molto.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *È fatta. El Shaarawy lascia il ritiro. Al Milan 16 milioni, mentre al giocatore 3 netti fino al 2020.*



ALLELUIA! SI SUONINO LE CAMPANE

finalmente se ne va questo mezzo giocatore inconcludente 

Avanti con lo stesso metodo con Honda e Cerci, basta con questi bidoni


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> FOLLIA.
> 
> Non vendi il miglior prospetto Italiano per 16 milioni.
> 
> Oltretutto per tenere in squadra gente come Honda e Cerci.



Miglior prospetto italiano in base al nulla?

16 milioni sono oro colato, altro che!


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

16? Non erano 20?


----------



## davoreb (11 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> La maggior parte di noi tifosi sta già piangendo disperatamente ,quando e se come tutti speriamo arriverà Ibra allora ci suicideremo in massa
> 
> El Sharawy : una nullità assoluta



Rispetto il punto di vista ma non lo condivido. Comunque vedremo tra un paio d'anni.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 16? Non erano 20?



sono cifre da 2 fonti diverse... Quella riportata da [MENTION=1446]4-3-3[/MENTION] proviene da un tweet di laudisa. Il quale non accenna se è 16 con o senza bonus


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: El Shaarawy è a Milanello, ma non per allenarsi. Il resto della squadra si allena dalle 10. I giocatori lasceranno Milanello dopo pranzo, perchè la seduta di allenamento pomeridiano è stata annullata. Ed El Shaarawy lascerà Milanello per l'ultima volta.*


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Rispetto il punto di vista ma non lo condivido. Comunque vedremo tra un paio d'anni.



tranquillo davoreb , dammi retta non abbiamo perso niente; il campionato francese è la sua giusta dimensione


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> In 2 anni ha fatto 10 partite... Ma di cosa parliamo? Prezzo folle per un 23 enne che ha fatto bene solo 6 mesi
> mesi.



Ma appunto, poi ne ha sempre una, per me la super stagione che ha fatto o meglio i 6 mesi è stato solo un caso, leggo in giro che sono incavolati perchè con quei soldi andiamo a prendere il FINITO si hai letto bene il FINITO ibra, tutta la vita Ibra che pure a 50 gli da le piste.


----------



## smallball (11 Luglio 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *È fatta. El Shaarawy lascia il ritiro. Al Milan 16 milioni, mentre al giocatore 3 netti fino al 2020.*
> [MENTION=1446]4-3-3[/MENTION] devi scrivere la fonte



in bocca al lupo Faraone


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, poi ne ha sempre una, per me la super stagione che ha fatto o meglio i 6 mesi è stato solo un caso, leggo in giro che sono incavolati perchè con quei soldi andiamo a prendere il FINITO si hai letto bene il FINITO ibra, tutta la vita Ibra che pure a 50 gli da le piste.



Secondo me quei soldi servono per Romagnoli, non per Ibra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy è a Milanello, ma non per allenarsi. Il resto della squadra si allena dalle 10. I giocatori lasceranno Milanello dopo pranzo, perchè la seduta di allenamento pomeridiano è stata annullata. Ed El Shaarawy lascerà Milanello per l'ultima volta.*



Non vedo l'ora che ci sia l'ufficialità perchè facciamo un bel affare.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, poi ne ha sempre una, per me la super stagione che ha fatto o meglio i 6 mesi è stato solo un caso, leggo in giro che sono incavolati perchè con quei soldi andiamo a prendere il FINITO si hai letto bene il FINITO ibra, tutta la vita Ibra che pure a 50 gli da le piste.



non ti quoto ma........ ti STRAQUOTO


----------



## numero 3 (11 Luglio 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo con te, però secondo me non è mai stato "capito" calcisticamente. Dopo i primi 6 mesi in cui segnò un sacco tutti lo hanno iniziato a vedere come un goleador, la verità è che è un'ala poco abituata a segnare ma propensa al sacrificio.
> 
> Poi per 20 milioni mettiamo da parte l' "Affetto", ma secondo me ce ne pentiremo


Quoto tutto


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy è a Milanello, ma non per allenarsi. Il resto della squadra si allena dalle 10. I giocatori lasceranno Milanello dopo pranzo, perchè la seduta di allenamento pomeridiano è stata annullata. Ed El Shaarawy lascerà Milanello per l'ultima volta.*



Speriamo che esploda definitivamente a Monaco - attenzione, non significa fare caterve di gol- , e come sempre ce ne pentiremo


----------



## bambagias (11 Luglio 2015)

Progetto giovani....ma va là....
Mi vergogno di essere milanista, dalla cessione di Thiago non mi riconosco più in questa squadra; cerchiamo mercenari e lasciamo partire ogni giocatore che potrebbe diventare una bandiera della squadra domani; non abbiamo una rosa ma una accozzaglia di nomi, non c'è gruppo, non c'è progetto.
Sono stanco. Stanco di questo tipo di milan.
Il mio Milan è finito con gli addi di Maldini, Nesta, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Seedorf, Pirlo.

B e C sono riusciti a cancellare tutto ciò che di buono avevano fatto i primi 25 anni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy è a Milanello, ma non per allenarsi. Il resto della squadra si allena dalle 10. I giocatori lasceranno Milanello dopo pranzo, perchè la seduta di allenamento pomeridiano è stata annullata. Ed El Shaarawy lascerà Milanello per l'ultima volta.*



Dispiace dirlo ma abbiamo fatto bene.
Per me era una seconda punta...se dovesse esplodere magari avrebbe piacere tornare da noi un giorno,come fece fabregas al barca.
Per ora c è poco da pentirsi ,in due anni non ha combinato niente e é giusto così.
Ora via Matri e cerci grazie


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy è a Milanello, ma non per allenarsi. Il resto della squadra si allena dalle 10. I giocatori lasceranno Milanello dopo pranzo, perchè la seduta di allenamento pomeridiano è stata annullata. Ed El Shaarawy lascerà Milanello per l'ultima volta.*





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me quei soldi servono per Romagnoli, non per Ibra.


 Possiamo prendere Romagnoli-Witzel e Ibra con quei soldi ti spiego: si parla di 16 milioni per El ( c'è chi dice 18/20 milioni anche), noi per Romagnoli abbiamo offerto 20 milioni la Roma ne chiede 30 ci aggiungiamo 6 milioni di El e arriviamo a 26 e si chiude per me,Witzel offriamo 20 milioni circa lo Zenit ne chiede 30 aggiungi altri 5/6 milioni di El e ti prendi pure Witzel, i restanti soldi di El li prende per pagare il Psg per liberare Ibra al massimo ci aggiungi 1 milione,non capisco chi non è d'accordo con il nuovo modulo non giocherà mai e si svaluterebbe di non so quando il Monaco offre tanti soldi in base a quanto ha giocato nelle ultime stagioni avrà fatto massimo 10 partite, non capisco tutti questi insulti al Milan eh ma è giovane va aspettato, ma dai l'abbiamo aspettato fin troppo per me se non lo vendiamo ora non lo vendiamo più a buone cifre, dal lato umano mi dispiace perchè ha sempre dato tutto andava pure in difesa per darci una mano ma io devo pensare al bene del Milan e per me è un grandissimo affarone e poi a dirla tutta per me pure il giocatore aveva voglia di cambiare aria io cosi avevo capito dalle sue ultime dichiarazioni.


----------



## joecole (11 Luglio 2015)

il ragazzo ha notevoli qualità tecniche ma pecca a livello fisico e di testa.
Non ha carattere per sostenere le pressioni e per risollevarsi dai momenti di difficoltà e appena le cose gli girano un poco parte con le pretese come se fosse chissà chi.

Aveva subito la presenza di ibra e per me ora anche solo la possibilità che lo svedese possa tornare lo ha fatto scappare a gambe levate per andare in una squadra (il Monaco) in disarmo tecnico.

Addio Faraone la tua cresta non mi mancherà.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (11 Luglio 2015)

Io credo possa fare ancora bene in carriera, ma da noi non aveva più niente da dire... sarebbe andato a morire completamente, meglio così.
Adesso via anche gli altri, troppi esuberi in questa squadra.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2015)

16 milioni è un ottimo affare. Grande cessione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *


.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



Attenzione al Presidente che blocca tutto all'ultimo secondo stile Pato per dire a Sinisa che deve metterlo a centrocampo.


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



A me dispiace un sacco per questo ragazzo!! Con un allenatore serio e capace come dovrebbe essere Miha quest'anno sarebbe potuto esplodere!! E poi è uno che in campo ha sempre dato tutto e ha corso più di tutti i suoi compagni messi insieme, sacrificandosi e rientrando sempre in difesa, poi di conseguenza arrivava poco lucido sotto porta, ma io non mi sento di colpevolizzare lui più di tanto!! Quindi buona fortuna spero che tu farai ricredere molto persone che non credono e non hanno creduto in te!!


----------



## Tahva (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *


Gli auguro ogni bene, ma se veramente ci stanno dando 20 milioni per un ragazzo estremamente discontinuo, in preda ai suoi umori altalenanti e ad infortuni repentini, beh, allora è da fare. Sia per noi che per lui.


----------



## danjr (11 Luglio 2015)

Bene!


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Attenzione al Presidente che blocca tutto all'ultimo secondo stile Pato per dire a Sinisa che deve metterlo a centrocampo.



Il presidente pensi ai processi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



Speriamo si chiuda perchè questo è ancora capace a far saltare tutto...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (11 Luglio 2015)

Non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare... Quelli da vendere sono altri, cioè matri, Honda, cerci... Non El shaarawy... Ennesima cavolata fatta dalla dirigenza in questo mercato


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare... Quelli da vendere sono altri, cioè matri, Honda, cerci... Non El shaarawy... Ennesima cavolata fatta dalla dirigenza in questo mercato



A parte che Honda prima di venderlo vorrei vederlo giocare nel suo ruolo naturale...
La differenza è che Elsha ce lo prendono senza che dobbiamo regalarlo, gli altri no. Poi ovvio che devono andarsene, ma a 20 milioni viste le ultime due (DUE) stagioni è davvero ben piazzato


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare... Quelli da vendere sono altri, cioè matri, Honda, cerci... Non El shaarawy... Ennesima cavolata fatta dalla dirigenza in questo mercato



Quoto!! Avrei preferito mille volte una partenza di Cerci e Menez!! In ogni caso spero che Stephan possa esplodere e far vedere quanto vale!!


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> A parte che Honda prima di venderlo vorrei vederlo giocare nel suo ruolo naturale...
> La differenza è che Elsha ce lo prendono senza che dobbiamo regalarlo, gli altri no. Poi ovvio che devono andarsene, ma a 20 milioni viste le ultime due (DUE) stagioni è davvero ben piazzato



Se davvero quest'anno non ci sono problemi di soldi a quanto (s)vendono i giocatori non mi interessa proprio niente!! Quelli da mandare via, a mio parere, erano decisamente altri!!


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (11 Luglio 2015)

ottima notizia,ora sotto con ibra!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare... Quelli da vendere sono altri, cioè matri, Honda, cerci...



chi è da cedere prima di altri semmai lo decide il mister, non noi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Se davvero quest'anno non ci sono problemi di soldi a quanto (s)vendono i giocatori non mi interessa proprio niente!! Quelli da mandare via, a mio parere, erano decisamente altri!!



Ma come si fa a credere che non ci siano problemi di soldi? Ma dai gente, ma vivete nel mondo della pimpa?
Se non ci fossero problemi di soldi secondo te andavano a prendere L.Adriano e non una punta da 30 milioni dandogli N di ingaggio, magari comunitaria e affermata? Ci prendevamo BERTOLACCI se non c'erano problemi di soldi, puntavamo Romagnoli o avevano già pagato la clausola per Laporte?
Non abbiamo messo il trucco dei soldi infiniti come GTA, per l'ennesima volta, su.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



Elsha torna quando sarai un campione affermato,ora sia per noi sia per lui meglio che vada altrove.
Mi dispiace,lo dice anche il mio avatar ma é giusto così.
C era gente qui che diceva che avremmo rimpianto anche balotelli quindi la certezza non c'è l ha nessuno.
Spesso da noi ci sono dei ritorni importanti,non vedo perché se il faraone esplodesse in futuro non potrebbe tornare in un milan competitivo.Se sei milanista lo sei per sempre .buona fortuna e ora voglio ibra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Vendiamo l'unico che ha mercato per un motivo molto semplice: perchè quelli che restano sono ancora più scarsi. 
Cosa ci sarebbe da gioire sinceramente non lo capisco.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a credere che non ci siano problemi di soldi? Ma dai gente, ma vivete nel mondo della pimpa?
> Se non ci fossero problemi di soldi secondo te andavano a prendere L.Adriano e non una punta da 30 milioni dandogli N di ingaggio, magari comunitaria e affermata? Ci prendevamo BERTOLACCI se non c'erano problemi di soldi, puntavamo Romagnoli o avevano già pagato la clausola per Laporte?
> Non abbiamo messo il trucco dei soldi infiniti come GTA, per l'ennesima volta, su.



La punta da 30 milioni l'abbiamo presa,e Bertolacci lo abbiamo pagato tantissimo...perciò non capisco il tuo discorso illogico.
I soldi li abbiamo e li stiamo spendendo. 

El Shaarawy è scarso, è un mediocre ultra pompato dai media per sei mesi di carriera. 

Ha buona velocità e discreto atletismo, ma tecnicamente è appena sufficiente (lo dimostrano i rarissimi dribbling riusciti, i rarissimi cross a segno, i tiri sbilenchi, un sinistro inesistente ed un repertorio monotematico che ormai conoscono tutti). 
Affare eccellente.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Vendiamo l'unico che ha mercato per un motivo molto semplice: perchè quelli che restano sono ancora più scarsi.
> Cosa ci sarebbe da gioire sinceramente non lo capisco.



Che stiamo vendendo un giocatore che ha fatto due anni orripilanti al doppio del suo reale valore (ok, tutto il mercato sta vendendo sopra il suo valore), che era fuori dalla formazione e dai piani del mister e che ci permette (auspicabilmente) di chiudere le altre tre trattative -queste fondamentali, invece- per sistemare un po' la squadra?
Cosa ci sarebbe da non gioire, non capisco...


----------



## Kaw (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *


Sono combattutto, ma se vediamo la storia di questi 2 anni possiamo tirare una riga sopra, non abbiamo tempo da perdere, servono certezze e in questo momento Elsha non ne dà.
Mi ricorda Pato, alcuni erano pure d'accordo che rimanesse, sperando sempre che tornasse quello di prima, e invece...
Non dico che Elsha sia messo male come Pato, ma in queste condizioni ci serve a poco in ogni caso.
E' comunque un talento e rimane il rammarico che non abbia dato seguito a quei fantastici 6 mesi, ed è un peccato anche per noi perchè quel talento ce l'avevamo in casa, ma da allora non è stato per niente utile alla causa.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> La punta da 30 milioni l'abbiamo presa,e Bertolacci lo abbiamo pagato tantissimo...perciò non capisco il tuo discorso illogico.
> I soldi li abbiamo e li stiamo spendendo.
> 
> El Shaarawy è scarso, è un mediocre ultra pompato dai media per sei mesi di carriera.


No gente, i soldi non ci sono, non nel senso che intendono alcuni che *non dobbiamo vendere nessuno se merita* e *chissene frega di quanto li paghiamo basta prenderli*, ma proprio mai, non abbiamo trovato il petrolio casso. 
Il soldi sono stati spesi male, è un altro discorso .-.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



*Di Marzio: Nel pomeriggio o in serata ci sarà l'incontro per limare gli ultimi dettagli, ma ormai è tutto fatto. il giocatore si trova a Milanello ma non si sta allenando , Lunedi il giocatore sarà a Monaco per le visite mediche.*


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nel pomeriggio o in serata ci sarà l'incontro per limare gli ultimi dettagli, ma ormai è tutto fatto. il giocatore si trova a Milanello ma non si sta allenando , Lunedi il giocatore sarà a Monaco per le visite mediche.*



Speriamo mettano un diritto di recompera, ma sarebbe una cosa troppo intelligente per questa società!!


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Speriamo mettano un diritto di recompera, ma sarebbe una cosa troppo intelligente per questa società!!



A ridagli 
E' il Monaco, non la Reggina a cui puoi vendere i giocatori e mettere il diritto di Recompera, su.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia da esultare... Quelli da vendere sono altri, cioè matri, Honda, cerci... Non El shaarawy... Ennesima cavolata fatta dalla dirigenza in questo mercato



Considera però che per quelli che hai citato fai fatica a trovare degli acquirenti dall'oggi al domani, ma soprattutto 16-20 milioni non ce li raccatti neanche vendendoli tutti insieme.
Matri lo si è visto l'anno scorso: per venderlo, devi prestarlo gratis. Honda, a parte il fatto che deve, aihnoi, restare per via del mercato asiatico, non penso abbia un grande mercato. Non lo voleva nessuno quando si svincolava, figuriamoci ora....Al massimo puoi tirarci su 5 milioni. Cerci te l'hanno regalato a gennaio, e non credo che il suo valore sia aumentato. Inoltre, tecnicamente, non è neanche nostro, quindi dubito che incasseremmo noi i soldi di una sua cessione.
L'unico che si poteva vendere per una buona cifra era Menez, ma per lui aspettiamo il 31 agosto.
Di certo comunque El Shaarawi, data l'età, aveva più mercato.
Ora vediamo come andrà a finire.
Si parla di fine del pogetto giovani, ma se si cedesse El Shaarawi per prendere Romagnoli, punteremmo comunque su un giovane, probabilmente dal migliore avvenire....


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se non chiudevi subito con L.Adriano sarebbe finita come per Kongobelga e J.Martinez.



La differenza e che il brasiliano poteva firmare SUBITO per arrivare a gennaio.
Magari li davi pure 250.000 € per convincerlo ad aspettare gennaio... tanto a lui non penso che questi 3 mesi avrebbero cambiato la vita.

Cosi come abbiamo fatto per Honda.
E cosi non esisteva un pericolo di inserimento.

Facciamo tutto al contrario.
Quando bisogna chiudere subito non lo facciamo e quando non e obbligatorio farlo subito lo facciamo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Godo come un riccio. 20 milioni per sto rottame sono grasso che cola. Ora sotto con Ibra e teniamoci Mastour


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> A ridagli
> E' il Monaco, non la Reggina a cui puoi vendere i giocatori e mettere il diritto di Recompera, su.



Il real madrid l'ha fatto con la Juve!! È la Juve non mi sembra la Reggina..
Piuttosto si poteva rinunciare ad un paio di milioni e mettere tale clausola


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> La differenza e che il brasiliano poteva firmare SUBITO per arrivare a gennaio.
> Magari li davi pure 250.000 € per convincerlo ad aspettare gennaio... tanto a lui non penso che questi 3 mesi avrebbero cambiato la vita.
> 
> Cosi come abbiamo fatto per Honda.
> ...



l'esperienza dumbia e honda insegna che prendere un giocatore dal campionato russo a gennaio vuol dire buttare 6 mesi.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nel pomeriggio o in serata ci sarà l'incontro per limare gli ultimi dettagli, ma ormai è tutto fatto. il giocatore si trova a Milanello ma non si sta allenando , Lunedi il giocatore sarà a Monaco per le visite mediche.*


Sicuramente non rientrava nei piani di Miha. Il modulo non lo aiuta. Speriamo riesca a riscattarsi ma ci sono tanti giocatori che andavano ceduti al posto suo.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> l'esperienza dumbia e honda insegna che prendere un giocatore dal campionato russo a gennaio vuol dire buttare 6 mesi.



L'esperienza di cui stai parlando ha insegnato che non prenderei mai un giocatore dal campionato russo 

Honda ha fatto schifo lo stesso con la preparazione da noi


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



Sono un po' dispiaciuto, però sono anni che cercano di piazzarlo, l'anno scorso non andò in Russia solo perché lui rifiutò. 

In fin dei conti sono in troppi lì davanti e non rientra nel modulo di Sinisa, quindi da noi sarebbe inutile. Ora però *investiamo subito questi soldi. *


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Speriamo che esploda definitivamente a Monaco - attenzione, non significa fare caterve di gol- , e come sempre ce ne pentiremo



Non ricordo giovani di cui ci siamo pentiti della cessione, a parte Darmian che ha avuto un'esplosione inaspettata e che ha comunque un livello di professionalità molto alto.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: è praticamente fatta. Nel pomeriggio nuovo incontro con il Monaco. Visite mediche Lunedì mattina. Il Milan riceverà circa 20 milioni di euro dalla cessione. El Shaarawy ha dormito poco. Per lui è stata una notte difficile. E' molto legato al Milan. *



mi sveglio che ancora sto godendo per questa cessione.


----------



## bambagias (11 Luglio 2015)

Agazzi
Albertazzi
Alex
Zaccardo
Zapata
Nocerino
Cerci
Honda
Matri
Menez
Verdi

Liquidi questi ed hai una rosa di 21 elementi (20 con Gabriel in uscita)
Hai 5 spazi in rosa:
Ibra
2x centrali
1x regista
1 jolly giovane.

Lo spazio per Elsha c'era eccome, non ci vengano a raccontare la storia della rosa da sfoltire.


----------



## mark (11 Luglio 2015)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Agazzi
> Albertazzi
> Alex
> Zaccardo
> ...



Quotissimo.. Il problema è che non si riusciranno mai a piazzare tutti quei giocatori, solo piazzarne la metà sarebbe ottimo!!


----------



## Ian.moone (11 Luglio 2015)

Siamo già passati da 20 a a 16.
Speriamo non sia ancora più bassa l'offerta.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Luglio 2015)

Ho sempre creduto in lui, ma a furia di credere son passati 2 anni.Umanamente mi piace molto come calciatore, calcisticamente non più.Giusta la sua cessione dai 16 ai 20 milioni di euro.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> A parte che Honda prima di venderlo vorrei vederlo giocare nel suo ruolo naturale...
> La differenza è che Elsha ce lo prendono senza che dobbiamo regalarlo, gli altri no. Poi ovvio che devono andarsene, ma a 20 milioni viste le ultime due (DUE) stagioni è davvero ben piazzato



Tranquillo, ti evito la perdita di tempo di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo, farà pietà anche li, garantito.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nel pomeriggio o in serata ci sarà l'incontro per limare gli ultimi dettagli, ma ormai è tutto fatto. il giocatore si trova a Milanello ma non si sta allenando , Lunedi il giocatore sarà a Monaco per le visite mediche.*



FOLLIA FOLLIA FOLLIA.

Alcune considerazioni a margine:

1) Stiamo riuscendo a fare una squadra scarsa

2) Non siamo ricchi affatto, altrimenti Rami (che non rimpiango) ed El sha li tenevi anche solo come riserve.

3) Andiamo in giro con Honda, Cerci, Niang, Matri. E vendi El Sha, 22 anni, forse ha smesso di rompresi ossa, Nazionale, milanista fino al buco del mulo. *OK*. Per 20 milioni. Matri ne costa 10 all' anno al Milan tra cartellino e ingaggio. *OK*.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2015)

El sharawy piú 4 milioni per Bertolacci....perplesso, ma aspetto a giudicare.

Adesso peró voglio Gundogan, Witsel e Romagoli/Laporte. Ibra non m'importa


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

*El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre

Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



capolavoro assoluto, stavolta un plauso a Galliani.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Luglio 2015)

io non capisco perchè non abbiamo sparato una cifra più alta

se bacca vale 30 milioni el shaarawy ne vale 90


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



2 milioni. LOL


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



L'anno prossimo ritorna alla base


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


Lo cediamo in prestito?


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Spero che lo facciano giocare solo 14 partite.
Magari cosi Galliani impara a non fare il fenomeno come ha fatto tante volte, e ovviamente in questo caso sto parlando di Aquilani...


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè non abbiamo sparato una cifra più alta
> 
> se bacca vale 30 milioni el shaarawy ne vale 90



??? Bacca può piacere o meno, ma gli ultimi due anni ha segnato valanghe di gol. El Shaarawy li ha passati in discoteca.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2015)

Se le cifre sono quelle, è veramente una bella operazione.

Si dimostra come non poteva certo essere una necessità di tesoretto per arrivare a Romagnoli (non avrebbe avuto senso essere nelle condizioni di "cedere per comprare") ma si trattava di una inevitabile operazione in uscita per smaltimento di giocatore fuori dal progetto.
Ed ovviamente dell'unico che poteva avere offerte serie, in quanto 22enne.

Mi piace un sacco il pagamento dilazionato, che posticipa il tesoretto alla prossima estate, con plusvalenza ancora più alta. Incredibilmente, sorprendentemente, astutamente lungimiranti, per una volta.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> capolavoro assoluto, stavolta un plauso a Galliani.



Calcolando che *OGBONNONE *viene venduto a 12, si si, miracolo vendere El Sha a 15-16 milioni. Si si.


----------



## bambagias (11 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> capolavoro assoluto, stavolta un plauso a Galliani.



Sì, capolavoro del Monaco....

Ipotesi 1:
Elsha è una pippa ---> 2 milioni e torna a casa

Ipotesi 2:
Elsha esplode e gioca ---> con 17 milioni totali portano a casa una ala sx che, vista le cifre che girano, può farti incassare 25-35 mln.


Ulteriore conferma che il geometra non sa fare nemmeno i conti.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo affare, in tutti questi anni la verita e che El Sharawy fa solo 6 mesi, troppo poco.. di certo e uno che non puo dire di non aver avuto la opportunita


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

Guardate che l'unica alternativa erano i classici prestiti al Genoa o al Torino. Parliamo di uno fuori dai giochi da due anni.

Operazione dalla quale si è tirato fuori il massimo.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2015)

Per l'obbligo di riscatto è necessario mettere un valore o un obiettivo quantificabile, è la regola.

Non si può cedere un giocatore in prestito con obbligo di riscatto e basta, quindi una formula va sempre trovata, anche a costo di farla sembrare ridicola.

E 15 presenze è oggettivamente ridicola, perché è impensabile che il giocatore non arrivi a farle. Al massimo caso mai può essere letta come una garanzia che si è voluta assicurare il Monaco alla luce della fragilità fisica e gli infortuni del giocatore negli ultimi due anni.

Ma non c'è da preoccuparsi che ritorni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Speriamo che allora non si rompa e risca a fare 15 presenze.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate che l'unica alternativa erano i classici prestiti al Genoa o al Torino. Parliamo di uno fuori dai giochi da due anni.
> 
> Operazione dalla quale si è tirato fuori il massimo.



concordo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> ??? Bacca può piacere o meno, ma gli ultimi due anni ha segnato valanghe di gol. El Shaarawy li ha passati in discoteca.



Bravissimo, per me è un grande affare.



Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate che l'unica alternativa erano i classici prestiti al Genoa o al Torino. Parliamo di uno fuori dai giochi da due anni.
> 
> Operazione dalla quale si è tirato fuori il massimo.




Ma appunto e poi qualcuno crede che il giocatore accettava di andare al Genoa o Torino?  dite quello che volete ma dopo i 6 mesi fatti da grandissimo per me si è montato un pò la testa, sarò pazza ma preferisco tenermi in rosa Bertolacci che magari è più scarso ma penso che mentalmente sia più forte, El se non segna per 2/3 partite va in crisi abbiamo bisogno di gente forte anche mentalmente non "depressi".


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Benissimo, sarà certamente riscattato. Ormai si è ristabilito ed è stato preso per giocare titolare. Adesso però sotto con gli altri acquisti.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Ah, è un prestito? Vabbè, ma 15 presenze sono poche, a meno che non passi un altro anno in infermeria le farà sicuramente. In bocca al lupo Stephan, ti auguro il meglio. Dimostra che puoi ancora fare bene!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


*Sky: El Shaarawy firmerà un contratto di 5 anni a 3 milioni netti l'anno.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Luglio 2015)

Tiriamo una riga sul passato, guardiamo avanti.

A mai più, viziato


----------



## J&B (11 Luglio 2015)

Supervalutato!


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy firmerà un contratto di 5 anni a 3 milioni netti l'anno.*


Almeno 20mln si potevano avere. Ma il prestito a che cacchio serve? Ci guadagniamo qualcosa con il prestito? Operazione senza senso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy firmerà un contratto di 5 anni a 3 milioni netti l'anno.*



Per quello che ha fatto in questi ultimi due anni, quello che abbiamo fatto e' un ottimo affare. Ora pero' usiamo questi soldi per rinforzare la difesa. Mi aspetto delle novita' gia nella prossima settimana


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Ma non potevamo inserirlo per la trattativa Kondo? El Shaarawy + 20 mln?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non potevamo inserirlo per la trattativa Kondo? El Shaarawy + 20 mln?



dubito fosse il Monaco il problema in quella trattativa


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè non abbiamo sparato una cifra più alta
> 
> se bacca vale 30 milioni el shaarawy ne vale 90



In base a cosa?!

Stiamo delirando.

Bacca ha segnato valanghe di gol in Spagna ed in Europa .
El Shaarawy non ha fatto NULLA dal 2013 ad oggi!


----------



## Morghot (11 Luglio 2015)

Meglio così dai, anche se avrei preferito tenere lui e dar via menez... però per me al milan poteva fare poco ormai.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2015)

*Sportmediaset, i soldi di El Shaarawy investiti su Romagnoli*


----------



## bonvo74 (11 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tiriamo una riga sul passato, guardiamo avanti.
> 
> A mai più, viziato



.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guardate che l'unica alternativa erano i classici prestiti al Genoa o al Torino. Parliamo di uno fuori dai giochi da due anni.
> 
> Operazione dalla quale si è tirato fuori il massimo.



bravissimo, nel rispetto assoluto delle opinioni altrui, io sono scioccato da quanti stimano uno che ha fatto meno di Pato al Milan, ma molto molto molto meno di Pato.
per carità, de gustibus...


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, i soldi di El Shaarawy investiti su Romagnoli*



perfetto, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, i soldi di El Shaarawy investiti su Romagnoli*



va benissimo così. 

le sue opportunità le ha avute e se l'è fumate, addio.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, i soldi di El Shaarawy investiti su Romagnoli*



Però scusate, questa non ha senso, perché se la formula è del prestito i soldi liquidi in entrata sono solo 2 milioni.

La cessione del Faraone non rappresenta un tesoretto per questa estate, ma caso mai per il 2016. La vera ratio era smaltire il reparto offensivo, non fare cassa.


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, i soldi di El Shaarawy investiti su Romagnoli*



Questa è una conseguenza sensata.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Se servono per prenderre Romagnoli ok. Anche se non penso che 2 milioni facciano ora la differenza.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Luglio 2015)

Regaliamolo! Già ma bisogna prendere Ibra per seguire un grande progetto


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2015)

*El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre

Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Però non mi convince, non tanto per il riscatto (15 presenze penso riuscirà a farle), quanto per il fatto che i soldi al momento non sono pervenuti.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



La formula mi lascia molto perplesso. Se si spacca l'anno prossimo torna a casa e non lo rivendi più


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



El Shaarawy non torna di sicuro a Milano la prossima stagione, hanno pure le coppe è impensabile che non faccia 15 partite mica si romperà tutti gli anni boh vedremo.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince, non tanto per il riscatto (15 presenze penso riuscirà a farle), quanto per il fatto che i soldi al momento non sono pervenuti.



Per questo io non capisco chi grida alla grande operazione. Grande operazione de che? Ad oggi di certo ci sono solo 2 milioni.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La formula mi lascia molto perplesso. Se si spacca l'anno prossimo torna a casa e non lo rivendi più



sono due anni che in pratica non gioca, secondo me il target di 15 partite è veramente basso ed è davvero, a mio parere sempre, il massimo che si poteva ottenere.
speriamo le faccia e non rimetta più piede a Milanello.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per questo io non capisco chi grida alla grande operazione. Grande operazione de che? Ad oggi di certo ci sono solo 2 milioni.



di fronte ad uno che non gioca da due anni in pratica o facevi una cessione a 8-10 milioni subito oppure scommettevi sulla ritrovata integrità fisica del giocatore sperando di prenderne 17-18 o magari 20 coi bonus, vedremo i dettagli ancora meglio stasera.
riuscire a fissare un target di 15 presenze è per me davvero il massimo risultato conseguibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non mi convince, non tanto per il riscatto (15 presenze penso riuscirà a farle), quanto per il fatto che i soldi al momento non sono pervenuti.



I soldi in questo momento non credo siano il nostro problema francamente i soldi arriveranno la prossima stagione, stiamo dimostrando di avere i soldi, se dite che non abbiamo tanti soldi per via della "storia" di Romagnoli facciamo bene a non tirarci giu le brache ma cercar di far abbassare il prezzo. Io sono sempre fiduciosa nel mercato con o senza cessione di El, per me ROmagnoli e Ibra arrivano ( ) sono pure abbastanza fiduciosa su Witzel.


----------



## Djerry (11 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per questo io non capisco chi grida alla grande operazione. Grande operazione de che? Ad oggi di certo ci sono solo 2 milioni.



Grande operazione perché è lungimirante, una volta tanto (in termini finanziari ovviamente, non anagrafici).

E ce ne accorgeremo tra 12 mesi, quando quei 15 milioni in entrata, in un mercato che non sarà ovviamente così opulento come questo, saranno molto più significativi che adesso.
Il tutto però avendo già annullato da subito i costi del Faraone a bilancio (ingaggio+ammortamento).

La cessione di El Shaarawy così impostata non ha nulla a che vedere con l'acquisizione di Romagnoli.


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La formula mi lascia molto perplesso. Se si spacca l'anno prossimo torna a casa e non lo rivendi più


il prezzo totale è ottimo,chiaro che il Monaco ha voluto questa formula come garanzia visto la fragilità del giocatore.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> I soldi in questo momento non credo siano il nostro problema francamente i soldi arriveranno la prossima stagione, stiamo dimostrando di avere i soldi, se dite che non abbiamo tanti soldi per via della "storia" di Romagnoli facciamo bene a non tirarci giu le brache ma cercar di far abbassare il prezzo. Io sono sempre fiduciosa nel mercato con o senza cessione di El, per me ROmagnoli e Ibra arrivano ( ) sono pure abbastanza fiduciosa su Witzel.



esatto, e tra l'altro come le altre squadre con noi possono accordarsi con le rateazioni, idem noi, non è che versiamo domani sul conto della Roma 25 o 30 milioni per Romagnoli.


----------



## HyenaSmith (11 Luglio 2015)

Buona cessione a mio avviso, a prescindere dalla formula bisogna contare che ci siamo liberati anche dell'ingaggio di uno che son 2 anni che non gioca. E' tecnicamente un buon giocatore che però non da garanzie, ora però testa bassa e lavorare su un mercato coi fiocchi: Ibra, regista e centrale + terzino o due centrali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



il fatto che già a gennaio tentarono di liberarsene, la dice lunga. 
infortuni o problemi extra campo, la società si era rotta di aspettarlo. 

spiace ma fino a un certo punto, non si può fare affidamento su uno così. 
chi te li offre più 20 mln ? speriamo sia un affare alla balotelli.


----------



## Kaw (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


Dopo questo, il mio entusiasmo si raffredda un pò.
Quindi in teoria i soldi di questa cessione non ci sono ancora, non ha senso dire che ora si investiranno su Romagnoli, in quanto la possibilità che l'anno prossimo ritorni da noi è concreta e quindi non vedremo il becco di un quattrino. 

Mettiamo caso che si spacchi, o che facciano come abbiamo fatto noi con Aquilani. Ce lo ritroviamo l'anno prossimo con un valore ancora più basso, ma il fatto che nessuno sia disposto ad investirci la dice lunga sulla condizione di questo giocatore.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Dopo questo, il mio entusiasmo si raffredda un pò.
> Quindi in teoria i soldi di questa cessione non ci sono ancora, non ha senso dire che ora si investiranno su Romagnoli, in quanto la possibilità che l'anno prossimo ritorni da noi è concreta e quindi non vedremo il becco di un quattrino.
> 
> Mettiamo caso che si spacchi, o che facciano come abbiamo fatto noi con Aquilani. Ce lo ritroviamo l'anno prossimo con un valore ancora più basso, ma il fatto che nessuno sia disposto ad investirci la dice lunga sulla condizione di questo giocatore.



pur nell'osceno anno passato 18 presenze le ha fatte, e nell'immondo anno prima una 10ina, 15 le fa, sono sicuro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *


Ottima formula per loro. Si sono tutelati con la clausola delle 15 presenze


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



*El Shaarawy ha lasciato da poco Milanello :*


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy ha lasciato da poco Milanello :*



e non tornarci mai più!!!


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè non abbiamo sparato una cifra più alta
> 
> se bacca vale 30 milioni el shaarawy ne vale 90


abbi pazienza. ....ma come fai a paragonare i 2? cosa ha fatto nella sua carriera il signorino El Sharawy ? te lo dico io: 0 assoluto è praticamente una nullità di giocatore; nonche Bacca mi entusiasmi..ma la differenza tra i due è la stessa che mangiare e stare a guardare


----------



## HyenaSmith (11 Luglio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè non abbiamo sparato una cifra più alta
> 
> se bacca vale 30 milioni el shaarawy ne vale 90



Posa la grappa dai


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy firmerà un contratto di 5 anni a 3 milioni netti l'anno.*



Momento,momento,se firma per cinque anni allora non è un prestito.Qual'è la fonte che indica il prestito?.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> e non tornarci mai più!!!


oltre all' arrivo di Ibra le foto più belle che potessi vedere! viaaaaaa non voglio mai più vederti con i nostri colori


----------



## neversayconte (11 Luglio 2015)

uffa! preferivo pochi soldi subito che tanti eventuali l'anno prossimo. 
io ragiono così.


----------



## HyenaSmith (11 Luglio 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Momento,momento,se firma per cinque anni allora non è un prestito.Qual'è la fonte che indica il prestito?.



E' un prestito con obbligo di riscatto, quindi è normale che si faccia un contratto quinquennale, il giocatore è praticamente loro a titolo definitivo.


----------



## Kaw (11 Luglio 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Momento,momento,se firma per cinque anni allora non è un prestito.Qual'è la fonte che indica il prestito?.


Di Marzio dice prestito e obbligo di riscatto, ma la news del contratto di 5 anni è Sky, che dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa. Mi sa che dobbiamo aspettare ancora per avere informazioni precise.



> *Sky: El Shaarawy firmerà un contratto di 5 anni a 3 milioni netti l'anno.
> *


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Basta vedere i numeri di Bacca in queste ultimi 2 stagione


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy ha lasciato da poco Milanello :*



ma da quando s'è fatto biondo ?  
se questo è l'andazzo il prossimo sarà mastour. 

le parole di ieri di sinisa riguardo mexes, ho idea che erano un'avvertimento generico anche per altri.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> oltre all' arrivo di Ibra le foto più belle che potessi vedere! viaaaaaa non voglio mai più vederti con i nostri colori



sono tre i giocatori che non sopportavo al Milan, ne è rimasto ancora uno: Montolivo.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2015)

Cioè ragazzi era oggettivamente l'ultima vera grande occasione di venderlo a certe cifre. Tenerlo sarebbe significato RISCHIARE. Rischiare su un giocatore che in due anni non è esistito, su un giocatore che tatticamente ti obbliga ad un determinato modulo, su un giocatore che il tempo passa e sembra non voler fare il definitivo salto di qualità.

Dispiace per quello che sarebbe potuto diventare, non per la cessione.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> uffa! preferivo pochi soldi subito che tanti eventuali l'anno prossimo.
> io ragiono così.



l'anno prossimo si spera ci saranno i soldi della champions.  
più quelli che metterà Bee, non credo chiuda i rubinetti dopo solo 1 anno.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma da quando s'è fatto biondo ?
> se questo è l'andazzo il prossimo sarà mastour.
> 
> le parole di ieri di sinisa riguardo mexes, ho idea che erano un'avvertimento generico anche per altri.



Sinisa mi sta guadagnando punti, se mi sbatte fuori tutte ste mezze calzette bimbiminkieggianti guadagna punti.


----------



## HyenaSmith (11 Luglio 2015)

Basta gente che perde tempo a tingersi i capelli, a farsi le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano e a postare m1nchiatete sui social, via dal Milan, li devo vedere al 90° minuto che ancora mordono il pallone e non stanno già con la testa in vacanza con la zoccoletta di turno.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Luglio 2015)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Agazzi
> Albertazzi
> Alex
> Zaccardo
> ...



Cerci se cedi guadagni zero comunque.


----------



## Morghot (11 Luglio 2015)

Più che altro se elsha vale 20M bacca ne vale 60 minimo, è più corretto così mi sa asd.


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Luglio 2015)

> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *
> *El Shaarawy ha lasciato da poco Milanello :*



L'unica cosa su cui ho da ridire e che per il prosieguo del mercato mi sarei sentito più sicuro con 20 milioni in saccoccia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2015)

Non capisco chi si straccia le vesti perché il Monaco, se giocasse bene, potrebbe rivenderlo a 25-30M. Anche con Gourcuff successe questo, venduto a 15, rivenduto a 25 e oggi arrivato a valere 2,5. Quella sarà la stessa carriera del Faraone, state sereni.


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Luglio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Più che altro se elsha vale 20M bacca ne vale 60 minimo, è più corretto così mi sa asd.



Solo per l'età non è così ^^"


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si straccia le vesti perché il Monaco, se gioca bene, potrebbe rivenderlo a 25-30M. Anche con Gourcuff successe questo, venduto a 15, rivenduto a 25 e *oggi arrivato a valere 2,5*. Quella sarà la stessa carriera del Faraone, state sereni.



anche meno, è a parametro zero.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Comunque 15 presenze in una squadra che gioca campionato, coppa di Francia e minimo sei gare di Champions o di Europa League dovrebbero essere assicurate. È a tutti gli effetti un addio definitivo.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si straccia le vesti perché il Monaco, se giocasse bene, potrebbe rivenderlo a 25-30M. Anche con Gourcuff successe questo, venduto a 15, rivenduto a 25 e oggi arrivato a valere 2,5. Quella sarà la stessa carriera del Faraone, state sereni.



concordo.
ha giocato 4 mesi sull'effetto-sorpresa, poi una volta che hanno capito che è mono-piede, mono-finta, mono-movimento non ha praticamente più visto palla, oltre a ciò si è montato la testa finendo in un tunnel di "infortuni".
non è migliorato in nulla, né tecnicamente, né tatticamente, né fisicamente.
è ancora lì al gol contro lo Zenit, e li rimarrà, per sempre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi si straccia le vesti perché il Monaco, se giocasse bene, potrebbe rivenderlo a 25-30M. Anche con Gourcuff successe questo, venduto a 15, rivenduto a 25 e oggi arrivato a valere 2,5. Quella sarà la stessa carriera del Faraone, state sereni.



Mi dispiace per il giocatore ma è il mio stessso pensiero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *
> *El Shaarawy ha lasciato da poco Milanello :*


.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La formula mi lascia molto perplesso. Se si spacca l'anno prossimo torna a casa e non lo rivendi più



Non c'erano alternative.
Il Monaco si è preso le sue cautele, come giusto che sia, visto che abbiamo pure la fama dei tirapacchi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non c'erano alternative.
> Il Monaco si è preso le sue cautele, come giusto che sia, visto che abbiamo pure la fama dei tirapacchi.



Potrebbero fare come voi con Aquilani , no ?


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Potrebbero fare come voi con Aquilani , no ?



Si, ma c'è da dire che se sta bene credo superi tranquillamente le 15 presenze. La loro cautela è solo fisica, se si rompe ancora il piede come gli ultimi due anni col piffero lo riscattano.


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Potrebbero fare come voi con Aquilani , no ?



Aquilani non fu riscattato per problemi di budget (e quindi evitarono di farlo giocare troppo per non rispettare il riscatto).
Il Monaco non ha problemi di budget, quindi giocherà. 
Più che altro il rischio è rappresentato dalle scelte tecniche. Se come per Balotelli, dopo poche partite si accorgono di aver preso un pacco, allora a quel punto tornerà da noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

*Milan Channel fa il punto sulle cifre: El Shaarawy va al Monaco per 2 milioni di prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 16 milioni, il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche lunedi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa il punto sulle cifre: El Shaarawy va al Monaco per 2 milioni di prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 16 milioni, il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche lunedi.*



Mc non parla di obbligo di riscatto condizionato dalle presente speriamo sarebbe ancora meglio.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Luglio 2015)

sopravviveremo


----------



## markjordan (11 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per questo io non capisco chi grida alla grande operazione. Grande operazione de che? Ad oggi di certo ci sono solo 2 milioni.


un giocatore in meno + l'ingaggio
ma l'avete capito che dobbiamo liberarci di almeno 10 giocatori ?
operazione perfetta , le vedove possono pure sperare che torni


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (11 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *El Shaarawy Monaco, le cifre
> 
> Operazione da 17 milioni totali. 2 di prestito più 15 di obbligo di riscatto a 15 presenze. L'operazione è stata avviata e chiusa ieri ad Ibiza. A Gennaio scorso El Shaarawy era già ad un passo dal Monaco. L'ennesimo infortunio fece saltare tutto. *



Cosa ce ne facciamo di 2 milioni certi, quando te ne servono almeno 20 per il reparto difensivo? Per me questa operazione è un affare solo per il Monaco.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> un giocatore in meno + l'ingaggio
> ma l'avete capito che dobbiamo liberarci di almeno 10 giocatori ?
> operazione perfetta , le vedove possono pure sperare che torni



che poi quali cessioni ha sbagliato il Milan negli ultimi 30 anni?

che io ricordi Davids, Vieira, poi?
quali giocatori ceduti dal Milan hanno dilagato altrove?
Darmian mi dite? boh, vedremo allo United..
chi altri?


----------



## Sotiris (11 Luglio 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Cosa ce ne facciamo di 2 milioni certi, quando te ne servono almeno 20 per il reparto difensivo? Per me questa operazione è un affare solo per il Monaco.



non solo gli altri possono pagare a rate noi, ma anche noi possiamo pagare a rate gli altri, non dico che la prima rata di Romagnoli possa essere 2 milioni ma fosse anche 5 te la sei già pagata con i 2 del crestato biondo e Rami


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non solo gli altri possono pagare a rate noi, ma anche noi possiamo pagare a rate gli altri, non dico che la prima rata di Romagnoli possa essere 2 milioni ma fosse anche 5 te la sei già pagata con i 2 del crestato biondo e Rami


 Esattamente. Per fare un esempio se non sbaglio quando è stato venduto Balotelli al Liverpool il Milan non aveva ancora versato l intera somma al City perché pagavano in comode rate da tipo 5mln l anno


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Cosa ce ne facciamo di 2 milioni certi, quando te ne servono almeno 20 per il reparto difensivo? Per me questa operazione è un affare solo per il Monaco.



Suvvia, El Shaarawy è l'anti-calcio. Poi non credo farà meno di 15 presenze, quindi siamo riusciti a tirare fuori il massimo.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (11 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non solo gli altri possono pagare a rate noi, ma anche noi possiamo pagare a rate gli altri, non dico che la prima rata di Romagnoli possa essere 2 milioni ma fosse anche 5 te la sei già pagata con i 2 del crestato biondo e Rami



Il discorso ci sta tutto. Attendo la conclusione della trattativa a rate per Romagnoli per ricredermi su quanto ho affermato


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Suvvia, El Shaarawy è l'anti-calcio. Poi non credo farà meno di 15 presenze, quindi siamo riusciti a tirare fuori il massimo.



Vi salvate perchè in fondo è un bravo ragazzo , e il Monaco vendendo Carrasco lo ha preso come sostituto , quindi a meno che non si rompa di nuovo lo avete venduto


----------



## O Animal (11 Luglio 2015)

Un diritto di recompra a 25/30 l'avrei messo... Se a questo gli passa l'ansia ha parecchi margini di crescita... anche dopo 12 mesi di inattività era in grado di spaccare in due il campo...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (11 Luglio 2015)

Ok, è andato però adesso iniziamo a rinforzare la rosa perchè per ora è allo stesso livello dell'anno scorso e 50 milioni in meno nelle casse.
Ah no, abbiamo altri 2 milioni da investire da questa cessione...affarone


----------



## Torros (11 Luglio 2015)

l'affare lo fa il Monaco, non capisco come la gente possa pensare il contrario.

2 milioni di prestito se fa bene per 14 partite se lo tengono e magari si ritrovano con un grande giocatore, altrimenti se floppa lo ridanno indietro.

Affare per il Milan una beata , e poi la società non avrà quei soldi nell'immediato per investirli su altri.


----------



## Torros (11 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vi salvate perchè in fondo è un bravo ragazzo , e il Monaco vendendo Carrasco lo ha preso come sostituto , quindi a meno che non si rompa di nuovo lo avete venduto



non proprio, hanno venduto carrasco a 20(con un diritto di rendità del 25% in caso di ulteriore vendità) e si sono presi Cavalerio a 15 milioni oltre a Elsh. quindi non è detto che l'italiano venga comprato. Se fa bene fin dall'inzio si altrimenti torna al Milan.


----------



## Danielsan (11 Luglio 2015)

Spero che in un campionato come quello francese possa trovare la sua dimensione, un parrucchiere di suo gradimento e giocare con continuità,cosi da poter essere soddisfatti da entrambe le parti!

In bocca al lupo Belli capelli


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> l'affare lo fa il Monaco, non capisco come la gente possa pensare il contrario.
> 
> 2 milioni di prestito se fa bene per 14 partite se lo tengono e magari si ritrovano con un grande giocatore, altrimenti se floppa lo ridanno indietro.
> 
> Affare per il Milan una beata minkia, e poi la società non avrà quei soldi nell'immediato per investirli su altri.



eggià......dovevamo tenerlo in panchina in modo da venderlo l'anno prossimo a 5 mln. Che sciocchi che siamo.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2015)

Per come è stato venduto non c'è altro cash ora.


----------



## Julian Ross (11 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non proprio, hanno venduto carrasco a 20(con un diritto di rendità del 25% in caso di ulteriore vendità) e si sono presi Cavalerio a 15 milioni oltre a Elsh. quindi non è detto che l'italiano venga comprato. Se fa bene fin dall'inzio si altrimenti torna al Milan.



15 partite tra campionato e coppe sono pochissime, ed il Monaco non ha una rosa tale da escludere El Shaarawy se fa male 5/6/7 partite ogni tot, soprattutto nell'anno che porterà all'Europeo.
È impossibile che non lo riscattino e comunque non si conoscono ancora i termini ufficiali.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (11 Luglio 2015)

Se realmente lo abbiamo venduto a 20milioni allora abbiamo fatto bene.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eggià......dovevamo tenerlo in panchina in modo da venderlo l'anno prossimo a 5 mln. Che sciocchi che siamo.



La cosa migliore sarebbe stato farlo giocare in un 442... cosi mandavi pure Montolivo in panchina... cosi Bertolacci e De Jong che avrebbero giocato nel loro vero ruolo... altro che trequartista e mezzale che NON ABBIAMO.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

per il faraone rimarrà per sempre un MISTERO.
gli ho visto fare 6 mesi da pallone d'oro, era davvero un crack assurdo.....
poi....poi che ne so!? la fama, i soldi, le donne , gli avranno dato alla testa, è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono riuscito a dare.

qualcuno mi toglie una curiosità? 
io ricordo che il milan ricevette un offerta milionaria per il faraone dopo quel bel periodo, ma il milan giustamente rifiutò pensando di avere in mano un calciatore che valesse molto di più.
mi ricordate la cifra per favore?


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> l'affare lo fa il Monaco, non capisco come la gente possa pensare il contrario.
> 
> 2 milioni di prestito se fa bene per 14 partite se lo tengono e magari si ritrovano con un grande giocatore, altrimenti se floppa lo ridanno indietro.
> 
> Affare per il Milan una beata minkia, e poi la società non avrà quei soldi nell'immediato per investirli su altri.



El Shaarawy è da considerarsi già venduto. Siamo nell'anno dell'Europeo e va a fare il titolare. Di sicuro farà molto più di 14 presenze.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> per il faraone rimarrà per sempre un MISTERO.
> gli ho visto fare 6 mesi da pallone d'oro, era davvero un crack assurdo.....
> poi....poi che ne so!? la fama, i soldi, le donne , gli avranno dato alla testa, è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono riuscito a dare.
> 
> ...



40 mln dallo Zenith se non sbaglio.
La societa voleva venderlo.
E stato il giocatore a bloccare tutto


----------



## yohann (11 Luglio 2015)

Qui bisogna vedere come stanno le cose se sono 18M cash ho la storia del prestito con riscatto a presenze che sarebbe una farsa !


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> 40 mln dallo Zenith se non sbaglio.
> La societa voleva venderlo.
> E stato il giocatore a bloccare tutto



ah si, la società aveva accettato? umhhhh allora significa che avevano ''nasato'' già qualcosa fin da subito, nonostante la bellissima stagione.....
credevo fosse stato il chelsea a offrire quella cifra, non so mi ricordavo così...


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ah si, la società aveva accettato? umhhhh allora significa che avevano ''nasato'' già qualcosa fin da subito, nonostante la bellissima stagione.....
> credevo fosse stato il chelsea a offrire quella cifra, non so mi ricordavo così...



La societa come sempre aveva "nasato" i soldi da mettere a bilancio


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

si cmq c'è poco da fare ragazzi, è l'anno degli europei, non avete le coppe e siete pieni di calciatori sulla trequarti e in attacco, dovete epr forza fare le pulizie estive, specie dopo gli acquisti di bacca e adriano.
io però non sarei dell'idea di fare cassa assolutamente con il faraone, o meglio, se vi danno una cifra molto alta , ok, altrimenti sarei favorevole anche al prestito, magari si rivaluta fortemente giocando altrove, il potenziale c'è.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> La societa come sempre aveva "nasato" i soldi da mettere a bilancio



si ok, ma con il senno di poi non si può dire che avrebbero sbagliato a cederlo, anzi.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: El Shaarawy al Monaco potrebbe "abbandonare" la maglia 92 e prendere la 11.*


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> *per il faraone rimarrà per sempre un MISTERO.
> gli ho visto fare 6 mesi da pallone d'oro, era davvero un crack assurdo.....*
> poi....poi che ne so!? la fama, i soldi, le donne , gli avranno dato alla testa, è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono riuscito a dare.
> 
> ...



Io andavo in giro a dire che poteva arrivare al livello di gente tipo Messi ( oh, i numeri erano superiori a livello statistico)

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io andavo in giro a dire che poteva arrivare al livello di gente tipo Messi ( oh, i numeri erano superiori a livello statistico)
> 
> EPIC FAIL.



ne avevi tutti i motivi per pensarlo, anche io credevo avesse davanti a se una carriera pazzesca, ricordo che rosicavo abbastanza per questo acquisto del milan, pensavo l'aveste pagato una miseria per il suo valore tecnico......
cmq accostare i calciatori a messi porta sfortuna....speriamo bene per il nostro dybala, da noi siamo in tanti a credere che possa arrivargli vicino, per vicino si intende un messi al 70% della forma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> 40 mln dallo Zenith se non sbaglio.
> La societa voleva venderlo.
> E stato il giocatore a bloccare tutto



Zenit? io ricordo Anzhi Makhachkala quando giocava pure Eto'o dello Zenit non lo sapevo .


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy al Monaco potrebbe "abbandonare" la maglia 92 e prendere la 11.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Zenit? io ricordo Anzhi Makhachkala quando giocava pure Eto'o dello Zenit non lo sapevo .



Infatti era quella la squadra, ma poco importa.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy al Monaco potrebbe "abbandonare" la maglia 92 e prendere la 11.*



Ma allora lo fanno apposta, solo da noi scelgono numeri strani


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: El Shaarawy al Monaco potrebbe "abbandonare" la maglia 92 e prendere la 11.*



a questo punto che facessero un'offerta per il nostro 91 almeno facciamo un pò di pulizia di maglie da superenalotto.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Zenit? io ricordo Anzhi Makhachkala quando giocava pure Eto'o dello Zenit non lo sapevo .



Hai ragione tu, lo Zenith voleva Abate


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ne avevi tutti i motivi per pensarlo, anche io credevo avesse davanti a se una carriera pazzesca, ricordo che rosicavo abbastanza per questo acquisto del milan, pensavo l'aveste pagato una miseria per il suo valore tecnico......
> cmq accostare i calciatori a messi porta sfortuna....speriamo bene per il nostro dybala, da noi siamo in tanti a credere che possa arrivargli vicino, per vicino si intende un messi al 70% della forma.



Dybala secondo me diventerà più forte di Tevez ed è già tanta roba, ma non si avvicinerà a Messi.Leo è troppo superiore a tutti quanti, persino al 70%...Chiaramente non sono Dio e non posso dire come andranno effettivamente le cose, la mia è solo un idea.

Son comunque felice che El Sha sia stato venduto, soprattutto a quelle cifre.Solo felice per lui perchè al Milan non si sarebbe mai ripreso, forse al Monaco farà il definitivo salto di qualità, oppure dimostrerà d'esser stato miracolato per 6 mesi e basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

con la mossa di el sha abbiamo praticamente messo alle strette la roma, facendogli saltare la trattativa per destro. A questo aspetto nessuno ci aveva pensato


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> per il faraone rimarrà per sempre un MISTERO.
> gli ho visto fare 6 mesi da pallone d'oro, era davvero un crack assurdo.....
> poi....poi che ne so!? la fama, i soldi, le donne , gli avranno dato alla testa, è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono riuscito a dare.
> 
> ...



Lo stesso errore che ha fatto la roma per iturbe e noi con bertolacci forse. Ogni tanto il colpo riesce...ma è raro. Comunque el sha è un epic fail. Non sa dribblare, non ha inventiva, non ha l'ultimo passaggio, è diventato monotono nei movimenti, e non ha un gran tiro. A questo aggiungiamo che non ha testa...e il risultato è evidente.


----------



## DannySa (11 Luglio 2015)

Bene così, tanto è andato a giocare in Ligue 1, in una squadra di modesto livello senza grandi ambizioni dove anche se facesse bene non lo rimpiangerei di certo.
El Sha qui da noi non aveva più senso ed è stato meglio cederlo adesso piuttosto che farlo svalutare ancora di più durante l'anno.
Ultima cosa, importante, una volta che sei passato dal Milan ( e cioè dal top del calcio) e finisci al Monaco capisci tu stesso che la strada del dimenticatoio è assicurata, fallisci qui sei un giocatore tipo Gilardino, da provincia.
Saluti El Sha.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dybala secondo me diventerà più forte di Tevez ed è già tanta roba, ma non si avvicinerà a Messi.Leo è troppo superiore a tutti quanti, persino al 70%...Chiaramente non sono Dio e non posso dire come andranno effettivamente le cose, la mia è solo un idea.
> 
> Son comunque felice che El Sha sia stato venduto, soprattutto a quelle cifre.Solo felice per lui perchè al Milan non si sarebbe mai ripreso, forse al Monaco farà il definitivo salto di qualità, oppure dimostrerà d'esser stato miracolato per 6 mesi e basta.



non credo, messi al 70% è il messi di inizio stagione, quello abbastanza umano, che fa la differenza come la fanno tanti altri al massimo della forma.
il messi al 100% è quello di fine stagione quando entra al massimo della forza e non lo tiene nessuno, qualcosa da far impallidire maradona.
poi si vedrà....per me dybala ha un grandissimo potenziale, sa fare tutto, usa entrambi i piedi e sa adattarsi a fare sia la prima punta che la seconda punta su tutto il fronte della trequarti, credo molto nel ragazzo.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Lo stesso errore che ha fatto la roma per iturbe e noi con bertolacci forse. Ogni tanto il colpo riesce...ma è raro. Comunque el sha è un epic fail. Non sa dribblare, non ha inventiva, non ha l'ultimo passaggio, è diventato monotono nei movimenti, e non ha un gran tiro. A questo aggiungiamo che non ha testa...e il risultato è evidente.



epic fail? per me è un MISTERO perchè tutte le cose elencate da te, per 6 mesi le HA FATTE.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> epic fail? per me è un MISTERO perchè tutte le cose elencate da te, per 6 mesi le HA FATTE.



si è perso il ragazzo...quanti giocatori hanno potenziale e poi si perdono?? balotelli, pato, gourcouff, per fare degli esempi del milan.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> per il faraone rimarrà per sempre un MISTERO.
> gli ho visto fare 6 mesi da pallone d'oro, era davvero un crack assurdo.....
> poi....poi che ne so!? la fama, i soldi, le donne , gli avranno dato alla testa, è l'unica spiegazione che mi sono riuscito a dare.
> 
> ...


Guarda l'offerta era di 35 milion di euro. Se però non ricordo male a rifiutare fu il giocatore. Il Milan aveva dato il suo assenso.

Potrei ricordare male però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2015)

Trattativa così veloce che mi ha davvero sorpreso!

Beh, dispiace per le prospettive di qualche anno fa, ma io ormai ci credevo molto poco su questo giocatore. 
Ed essere riusciti a strappare quasi 20 milioni per un giocatore che è quasi sempre ai box, beh, questa volta potremmo avere fatto la mossa giusta.

Ora però questi soldi devono subito essere investiti, il tempo in cui incassavano i soldi delle cessioni deve avere fine. 
Esigo che la settimana prossima chiudano subito per Ibra e altri acquisti.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si è perso il ragazzo...quanti giocatori hanno potenziale e poi si perdono?? balotelli, pato, gourcouff, per fare degli esempi del milan.



ok perdersi, ma fare quello che ha fatto il faraone per sei mesi e poi non riuscire nemmeno ad essere l'ombra di quel calciatore, è qualcosa che va al di la della comprensione calcistica, almeno per me.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> ok perdersi, ma fare quello che ha fatto il faraone per sei mesi e poi non riuscire nemmeno ad essere l'ombra di quel calciatore, è qualcosa che va al di la della comprensione calcistica, almeno per me.



ma dai eh...in confronto balotelli sembrava il nuovo pelè all'inzio. Non bastano 6 mesi per dire se è un fenomeno o meno un giocatore. Ci vuole costanza, mentalità, e carattere. El sha invece di evolvere, di migliorare, si è involuto drasticamente. E' una cessione che andava fatta anche prima. Sai quanti ne trovi di più forti nel suo ruolo? poi tralasciando i presunti problemi extracalcistici.


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dai eh...in confronto balotelli sembrava il nuovo pelè all'inzio. Non bastano 6 mesi per dire se è un fenomeno o meno un giocatore. Ci vuole costanza, mentalità, e carattere. El sha invece di evolvere, di migliorare, si è involuto drasticamente. E' una cessione che andava fatta anche prima. Sai quanti ne trovi di più forti nel suo ruolo? poi tralasciando i presunti problemi extracalcistici.


balotelli 6 mesi di costanza come li ebbe il faraone, non li ha mai fatti! in vita sua a fatto vedere qualche buona giocata ogni tanto, e tanto gli è bastato per essere pompato dai media e prendere contratti milionari senza alcuna buona ragione.
io non sono razzista, ma devo premettere questa cosa per ciò per dire, e cioè che do ragione a tutti coloro che hanno sempre sostenuto che se balotelli fosse stato bianco, si sarebbe parlato di lui in termini molto diversi, con conseguente carriera diversa e ingaggi diversi.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> epic fail? per me è un MISTERO perchè tutte le cose elencate da te, per 6 mesi le HA FATTE.



Ti quoto.
Quelle cose il faraone le HA FATTE.
E aggiungerei pure, anche se mi rendo conto che non sono 3-4 partite a fare testo, che sia quest'anno che l'anno scorso, quando e tornato del suo lungo infortunio si e rivisto l'Elsha di quei 6 mesi... con velocita, scatto, dribbling e tiro.


----------



## Hammer (11 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> con la mossa di el sha abbiamo praticamente messo alle strette la roma, facendogli saltare la trattativa per destro. A questo aspetto nessuno ci aveva pensato



Così per monetizzare devono per forza venderci Romagnoli alle nostre condizioni  Condor


----------



## il condor (11 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Così per monetizzare devono per forza venderci Romagnoli alle nostre condizioni  Condor



Così con ancora più grano la Roma lo vende alla sue condizioni


----------



## demonark (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti quoto.
> Quelle cose il faraone le HA FATTE.
> E aggiungerei pure, anche se mi rendo conto che non sono 3-4 partite a fare testo, che sia quest'anno che l'anno scorso, quando e tornato del suo lungo infortunio si e rivisto l'Elsha di quei 6 mesi... con velocita, scatto, dribbling e tiro.



si, diciamo che si è rivisto qualcosina di quel elsha.....
per me la cessione è giusta, ma il rischio che possa esplodere altrove esiste.
secondo me dipende tutto dalla testa e da come si comporterà nella vita fuori dal campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti quoto.
> Quelle cose il faraone le HA FATTE.
> E aggiungerei pure, anche se mi rendo conto che non sono 3-4 partite a fare testo, che sia quest'anno che l'anno scorso, quando e tornato del suo lungo infortunio si e rivisto l'Elsha di quei 6 mesi... con velocita, scatto, dribbling e tiro.



onestamente parlare di dribbling per elsha credo sia eresia.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2015)

demonark ha scritto:


> balotelli 6 mesi di costanza come li ebbe il faraone, non li ha mai fatti! in vita sua a fatto vedere qualche buona giocata ogni tanto, e tanto gli è bastato per essere pompato dai media e prendere contratti milionari senza alcuna buona ragione.
> io non sono razzista, ma devo premettere questa cosa per ciò per dire, e cioè che do ragione a tutti coloro che hanno sempre sostenuto che se balotelli fosse stato bianco, si sarebbe parlato di lui in termini molto diversi, con conseguente carriera diversa e ingaggi diversi.



quando venne al milan, i primi 6 mesi furono ottimi, tant'è che molti affermavano che era definitivamente esploso. Tecnicamente e anche fisicamente balotelli è superiore ad elsha...ma entrambi non ce la fanno mentalmente...classici giocatori eterni incompiuti. Mi auguro per il faraone che si sblocchi, soprattutto caratterialmente, e poi vedremo dove può arrivare.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2015)

El Shaarawy sblocca il mercato


----------



## Djerry (12 Luglio 2015)

Ma se El Shaarawy parte in prestito, quel teorema del domino come fa ad aver senso?

Si sta parlando del nulla, in quanto la liquidità del Milan non aumenterebbe affatto, quindi non ci sarebbe nesso tra la cessione del Faraone e l'acquisto di Romagnoli.

Ed anche dal lato Roma, se i giallorossi devono davvero cedere per comprare non avendo rimanenze, i soldi di Romagnoli sono comunque destinati all'acquisizione di un terzino sinistro e di un centrale, perché altrimenti si presenterebbero con il solo Cole a sinistra e con i soli Yanga e Castan come centrali accanto a Manolas.

Altro discorso se è solo una questione di tempistica, per cui intanto i soldi di Romagnoli li mettono su Dzeko che serve a calmare la piazza, e poi quelli di Destro e magari Gervinho sulla difesa in un secondo tempo.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma se El Shaarawy parte in prestito, quel teorema del domino come fa ad aver senso?
> 
> Si sta parlando del nulla, in quanto la liquidità del Milan non aumenterebbe affatto, quindi non ci sarebbe nesso tra la cessione del Faraone e l'acquisto di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



Totalmente condivisibile. Non c'è connessione tra i due affari, la disponibilità economica per Romagnoli c'e con ogni probabilità indipendentemente dal prestito del Faraone al Monaco. Il Milan fa un gioco d'attesa su Romagnoli, sapendo che il cerino è in mano alla Roma, che deve rafforzare la squadra e per comprare deve vendere, e parecchio. Il Financial Fair Play, seppur edulcorato, si fa sentire per un club che deve fare le coppe, l'involuzione tecnica di tutto il gruppo giallorosso è evidente, le preferenze del giovane Romagnoli vanno per una squadra allenata da colui che lo ha valorizzato alla Samp lo scorso anno, e che gli ha prospettato la titolarità anche nel Milan. Fa bene dunque il Milan a non farsi trascinare in una gara al rilancio da parte della Roma. Certo, il giocatore servirebbe quanto prima per consentire a Mihajlovic di preparare al meglio la squadra con tutti gli effettivi, ma in questi casi la pazienza è oro. Quello risparmiato.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> onestamente parlare di dribbling per elsha credo sia eresia.



Superava l'avversario... che fosse di pura tecnica, di velocita o se lo spostava fisicamente cambia poco.
Creava superiorita numerica se preferisci.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (12 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma se El Shaarawy parte in prestito, quel teorema del domino come fa ad aver senso?
> 
> Si sta parlando del nulla, in quanto la liquidità del Milan non aumenterebbe affatto, quindi non ci sarebbe nesso tra la cessione del Faraone e l'acquisto di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



El Shaarawy non va in prestito, viene ceduto a 2 milioni più versamento di 16 milioni dopo 15 presenze. E' un prestito ma con obbligo di riscatto quindi da quanto ho capito potrebbe tornare solo se non raggiungesse le 15 presenze (il che mi sembra inverosimile)


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non va in prestito, viene ceduto a 2 milioni più versamento di 16 milioni dopo 15 presenze. E' un prestito ma con obbligo di riscatto quindi da quanto ho capito potrebbe tornare solo se non raggiungesse le 15 presenze (il che mi sembra inverosimile)



Aquilani non ti ricorda nulla 
Certo non sono tutti pazzi come Galliani... ma comunque il rischio esiste


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Superava l'avversario... che fosse di pura tecnica, di velocita o se lo spostava fisicamente cambia poco.
> Creava superiorita numerica se preferisci.


È un problema di collocamento del giocatore nel nuovo assetto tattico. L'allenatore gli ha chiesto di svolgere il ruolo di mezzala sinistra nel 4312, il giocatore si sente più una seconda punta e non ha accettato il nuovo compito e, in generale, di non essere più al centro del nuovo progetto di Sinisa. Scelte, da una parte e dell'altra. El Shaarawy ha grandi qualità ma anche una salute fragile, notevole disponibilità in campo ma anche un atteggiamento da star che mal si concilia con un nuovo corso che giocoforza richiede doti di umiltà e spirito di squadra per rimontare dall'abisso in cui si è ridotto il Milan negli ultimi tre anni. Dispiace, ma si deve andare avanti.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non va in prestito, viene ceduto a 2 milioni più versamento di 16 milioni dopo 15 presenze. E' un prestito ma con obbligo di riscatto quindi da quanto ho capito potrebbe tornare solo se non raggiungesse le 15 presenze (il che mi sembra inverosimile)


Condizione facilmente raggiungibile, ma che ti fa capire come il dubbio sulla efficienza delle condizioni atletiche di El Shaarawy persista anche tra i monegaschi.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È un problema di collocamento del giocatore nel nuovo assetto tattico. L'allenatore gli ha chiesto di svolgere il ruolo di mezzala sinistra nel 4312, il giocatore si sente più una seconda punta e non ha accettato il nuovo compito e, in generale, di non essere più al centro del nuovo progetto di Sinisa. Scelte, da una parte e dell'altra. El Shaarawy ha grandi qualità ma anche una salute fragile, notevole disponibilità in campo ma anche un atteggiamento da star che mal si concilia con un nuovo corso che giocoforza richiede doti di umiltà e spirito di squadra per rimontare dall'abisso in cui si è ridotto il Milan negli ultimi tre anni. Dispiace, ma si deve andare avanti.



Io la prima cosa che vado a criticare e chiaramente la scelta tattica.
La rosa e stata male costruita ma da Allegri e chiaramente una rosa da 4231 / 442 (che sono la stessa cosa)... impossibile che solo Seedorf lo abbia capito...

Per le 2 punte cambia poco che sia 4312 o 442 (ma poi si vedra che con il 4312 Bacca avra molto meno rifortnimenti) ma in mezzo al campo cambia tutto :

De Jong non rende al massimo da vertica basso.
Montolivo non rende al meglio da mezzala destra.
Bertolacci ha fatto un super campionato giocando a due in mezzo.
Questi 3 in questo momento dovrebbero giocarsi le due maglie da titolare.

Elsha-Bonaventura-Suso sono esterni (anche se li ultimi due possono pure giocare in altri ruoli).

Poi ci metto pure i terzini : Abate, Antonelli e De Sciglio non sono capaci di farsi tutta la fascia "da soli".

Quindi abbiamo sacrificato un giocatore che era tatticamente utile, giovane e che aveva gia mostrato di non essere un bidone.
Poi non dico che sarebbe tornato al livello di quei famosi 6 mesi... e per quelli che dicono che e sempre rotto rispondo che e vero che e stato fuori per quasi 2 anni ma rompersi un dito e una cosa che puo arrivare a qualsiasi giocatore... da quelli che fanno vita da atleta tipo Ibra a quelli che si divertono tutto l'anno tipo Balotelli. Non era come Pato che si rompeva i MUSCOLI pure alzandosi dal letto.

Noi andiamo avanti con un 4312 dove non abbiamo MEZZALE, con un vertice basso del rombo che non rende bene in quel ruolo, non abbiamo nemmeno un trequartista di livello (lasciate stare Honda, Suso e Bonaventura che adoro ma che non puo essere il trequartista di un Milan che punta in alto).

E dimenticavo pure che IN QUESTO MOMENTO, la seconda punta titolare e Menez o Cerci...
Prevedo un Bacca che segna 10 gol e un Luiz Adriano che arriva a 8.


----------



## Casnop (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io la prima cosa che vado a criticare e chiaramente la scelta tattica.
> La rosa e stata male costruita ma da Allegri e chiaramente una rosa da 4231 / 442 (che sono la stessa cosa)... impossibile che solo Seedorf lo abbia capito...
> 
> Per le 2 punte cambia poco che sia 4312 o 442 (ma poi si vedra che con il 4312 Bacca avra molto meno rifortnimenti) ma in mezzo al campo cambia tutto :
> ...


Lo stiamo dicendo da tempo che il modulo preferibile è quello con doppio centrale di centrocampo, ove tra l'altro si disimpegnerebbero bene Witsel o Montolivo, molto più di quanto potrebbero fare da centrocampisti centrali nel 4312. Credo, per inciso, che i moduli da te citati siano preferiti dallo stesso allenatore. Non so cosa dirti, forse Sinisa nell'inevitabile compromesso con Berlusconi si è impegnato a provare inizialmente il modulo presidenziale, riservandosi poi di cambiare in corsa. Come al solito, decideranno i risultati, e dunque una buona fase difensiva, su cui sta tanto insistendo in questi giorni Mihajlovic. Mica stupido, il nostro.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lo stiamo dicendo da tempo che il modulo preferibile è quello con doppio centrale di centrocampo, ove tra l'altro si disimpegnerebbero bene Witsel o Montolivo, molto più di quanto potrebbero fare da centrocampisti centrali nel 4312. Credo, per inciso, che i moduli da te citati siano preferiti dallo stesso allenatore. Non so cosa dirti, forse Sinisa nell'inevitabile compromesso con Berlusconi si è impegnato a provare inizialmente il modulo presidenziale, riservandosi poi di cambiare in corsa. Come al solito, decideranno i risultati, e dunque una buona fase difensiva, su cui sta tanto insistendo in questi giorni Mihajlovic. Mica stupido, il nostro.



Sta insistendo sulla fase difensiva perche sa che per quella offensiva ci pensa Ibra


----------



## Djerry (12 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy non va in prestito, viene ceduto a 2 milioni più versamento di 16 milioni dopo 15 presenze. E' un prestito ma con obbligo di riscatto quindi da quanto ho capito potrebbe tornare solo se non raggiungesse le 15 presenze (il che mi sembra inverosimile)



Certamente, ma il Milan non vedrà quei soldi in questa sessione estiva e nemmeno scatteranno immediatamente all'arrivo delle 15 presenze, perché l'obbligo di riscatto entra in gioco alla fine dell'anno di prestito.

Il teorema della Gazza invece è:
1) il 12 luglio il Milan non ha soldi per Romagnoli
2) il 13 luglio il Milan prende 16 milioni per la cessione di El Shaarawy
3) dal 14 luglio il Milan può prendere Romagnoli grazie ai soldi di El Shaarawy

Non ha senso, perché il punto 2 non esiste e la liquidità del Milan post cessione del Faraone resterà la stessa fino al'estate 2016.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma il Milan non vedrà quei soldi in questa sessione estiva e nemmeno scatteranno immediatamente all'arrivo delle 15 presenze, perché l'obbligo di riscatto entra in gioco alla fine dell'anno di prestito.
> 
> Il teorema della Gazza invece è:
> 1) il 12 luglio il Milan non ha soldi per Romagnoli
> ...



Hai ragione... o magari prendiamo Romagnoli con un operazione del tipo
2 milioni subito, piu 15 milioni quando Elsha arriva a 15 presenze col Monaco, piu 10 milioni quando Romagnoli arriva a 10 presenze da noi 

Semplicissimo


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... o magari prendiamo Romagnoli con un operazione del tipo
> 2 milioni subito, piu 15 milioni quando Elsha arriva a 15 presenze col Monaco, piu 10 milioni quando Romagnoli arriva a 10 presenze da noi
> 
> Semplicissimo



È tutto assurdo, perché fino a venerdì sera nessuno sapeva nulla di El Shaarawy ,e non si parlava minimamente di problemi di liquidità. 

Sono speculazioni giornalistiche e personalmente Laudisa non lo considero per nulla affidabile. 

Tra poco arriveranno i soldi di Bee e tutto sarà più chiaro.


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io la prima cosa che vado a criticare e chiaramente la scelta tattica.
> La rosa e stata male costruita ma da Allegri e chiaramente una rosa da 4231 / 442 (che sono la stessa cosa)... impossibile che solo Seedorf lo abbia capito...
> 
> Per le 2 punte cambia poco che sia 4312 o 442 (ma poi si vedra che con il 4312 Bacca avra molto meno rifortnimenti) ma in mezzo al campo cambia tutto :
> ...



Paragonare Pato a El Shaarawy non ha senso, perché il primo ha dimostrato immensamente più talento e costanza del secondo prima di iniziare una odissea di infortuni scandalosa. 
Pato avrebbe potuto vincere il pallone d'oro, El Shaarawy al massimo è un buon giocatore di sistema e nulla più. 
La nomea da bravo ragazzo che si è fatto, fra l'altro, è fuorviante, perché la realtà è ben diversa e chi frequenta Milano sa a cosa alludo. 
Buon per lui che lasci il milanese.


----------



## arcanum (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... o magari prendiamo Romagnoli con un operazione del tipo
> 2 milioni subito, piu 15 milioni quando Elsha arriva a 15 presenze col Monaco, piu 10 milioni quando Romagnoli arriva a 10 presenze da noi
> 
> Semplicissimo



Poi la Roma prende Dzeko a 2,5 Mln + 15 Mln quando Elsha arriva a 15 presenze col Monaco


----------



## Mr7 (12 Luglio 2015)

Dopo Jose Mauri questo è il più grande colpo del condor. Cedere a quasi 20 milioni un giocatore che non rientrava nel progetto tecnico e che negli ultimi due anni ha fallito. Ci siamo lamentati del prezzo di bertolacci (6 gol 8 assist, giocando davanti alla difesa) ma se avessimo preso noi da un'altra squadra un esubero fuori da due anni a quel prezzo?


----------



## Mithos3 (12 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo di non doverlo rimpiangere. Quanto a lui sono contento che se ne vada. Il Milan non ci ha mai creduto fino in fondo, cercando di cederlo anche l'anno in cui fece benissimo. Ti auguro tanta fortuna Stephan.


----------



## Renegade (12 Luglio 2015)

Contentissimo per la cessione. Con noi aveva chiuso. Comunque la società è stata grandiosa nel prendere quasi 20 mln per un calciatore fermo da due anni.


----------



## davoreb (12 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> La nomea da bravo ragazzo che si è fatto, fra l'altro, è fuorviante, perché la realtà è ben diversa e chi frequenta Milano sa a cosa alludo.
> Buon per lui che lasci il milanese.




Se è vero hanno fatto bene a venderlo ma visto che dello spogliatoio del Milan è uscito di tutto.... le risse, le uova, i litigi se ci fosse qualcosa di vero nelle illazioni che leggo qua allora salterà fuori per ora sono cattiverie senza senso. 

Lo vedo spesso comparato a Balotelli ma chissà come mai non ho mai letto di elsha bruciare la casa o sempre in disco o colpire con le frecce la gente.


----------



## James Watson (12 Luglio 2015)

Io sono talmente incazzato che non commenterò nulla su questa cessione.


----------



## luigi61 (12 Luglio 2015)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Dopo Jose Mauri questo è il più grande colpo del condor. Cedere a quasi 20 milioni un giocatore che non rientrava nel progetto tecnico e che negli ultimi due anni ha fallito. Ci siamo lamentati del prezzo di bertolacci (6 gol 8 assist, giocando davanti alla difesa) ma se avessimo preso noi da un'altra squadra un esubero fuori da due anni a quel prezzo?



quando firmerà ufficialmente via allo champagne! indegno dei nostri colori


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Luglio 2015)

Venduto un giovane talento che sa ricoprire diversi ruoli e sa anche segnare e che ci teneva alla maglia. E pure con uno stipendio normale, che non ha mai rotto le scatole e che è anche nel giro della Nazionale. Non so come si possa essere contenti degli acqusiti di Bacca, Bertolacci, Mauri e Luiz Adriano. Sono giocatori che costano di più e che dubito siano meglio di Stephan, che tra l'altro non c'entra niente con le annate indecenti della squadra degli ultimi anni.

Se il Milan ha ragione al Monaco sarà un flop, tra vita non da atleta (mah..) e infortuni (avesse i piedi di balsa).


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Venduto un giovane talento che sa ricoprire diversi ruoli e sa anche segnare e che ci teneva alla maglia. E pure con uno stipendio normale, che non ha mai rotto le scatole e che è anche nel giro della Nazionale. Non so come si possa essere contenti degli acqusiti di Bacca, Bertolacci, Mauri e Luiz Adriano. Sono giocatori che costano di più e che dubito siano meglio di Stephan, che tra l'altro non c'entra niente con le annate indecenti della squadra degli ultimi anni.
> 
> Se il Milan ha ragione al Monaco sarà un flop, tra vita non da atleta (mah..) e infortuni (avesse i piedi di balsa).



Stesse cose sentite su Balotelli e Cassano. 
Non è mai, mai, mai, mai normale quando un giocatore raggiunge un picco di rendimento per poi allontanarvisi tantissimo.
Darmian non ha avuto un calo dopo la stagione dello scorso anno e il Mondiale. Darmian ha giocato questa stagione sempre ad alti livelli.
Pogba quando è esploso non è più tornato indietro.
I giocatori che tornano indietro sono quasi sempre dei fuochi di paglia. Santon, Cassano, Balotelli, Gourcuff, Ben Arfa, Sala, Felipe Melo, Adebayor...Chi più, chi meno, nessuno ha mantenuto le aspettative.


----------



## 2515 (13 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stesse cose sentite su Balotelli e Cassano.
> Non è mai, mai, mai, mai normale quando un giocatore raggiunge un picco di rendimento per poi allontanarvisi tantissimo.
> Darmian non ha avuto un calo dopo la stagione dello scorso anno e il Mondiale. Darmian ha giocato questa stagione sempre ad alti livelli.
> Pogba quando è esploso non è più tornato indietro.
> I giocatori che tornano indietro sono quasi sempre dei fuochi di paglia. Santon, Cassano, Balotelli, Gourcuff, Ben Arfa, Sala, Felipe Melo, Adebayor...Chi più, chi meno, nessuno ha mantenuto le aspettative.



Anche da noi Nocerino Boateng Abate (quest'anno Menez), ma credendo erroneamente che fosse quello il loro reale valore li abbiamo tenuti invece di farci una ventina di milioni a testa quando potevamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2015)

Se guardiamo al rendimento degli ultimi due anni valeva si e no 5 milioni..però ha 23 anni e tutto il tempo di rifarsi anche se io credo non abbia proprio la stoffa del campione..l'abbiamo pompato in un momento di magra perché ci serviva un uomo immagine ma il giocatore non è un fenomeno..20 milioni vanno bene


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2015)

Bella operazione...sia per denaro in entrata che per incompatibilità col gioco che vorrebbe impostare Mihajlovic...poi sono sicuro che "riesploderà" a Monaco...ma non certo solo per le sue qualità: la Ligue 1 è tecnicamente e tatticamente più povera di altri campionati...e tolte 4/5 squadre poi c'è quasi il vuoto.

Peccato per i 40 dell'Anzhi...probabilmente avremmo potuto fare qualcosa di più per non finire ottavi e decimi...ma magari non avrebbero reinvestito i proventi...e ci saremmo trovati ancora più inca...ti ottavi e decimi


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

*Visite mediche per El Shaarawy*


----------



## Schism75 (13 Luglio 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Bella operazione...sia per denaro in entrata che per incompatibilità col gioco che vorrebbe impostare Mihajlovic...poi sono sicuro che "riesploderà" a Monaco...ma non certo solo per le sue qualità: la Ligue 1 è tecnicamente e tatticamente più povera di altri campionati...e tolte 4/5 squadre poi c'è quasi il vuoto.
> 
> Peccato per i 40 dell'Anzhi...probabilmente avremmo potuto fare qualcosa di più per non finire ottavi e decimi...ma magari non avrebbero reinvestito i proventi...e ci saremmo trovati ancora più inca...ti ottavi e decimi



Fu El Sharaawii a rifiutare il trasferimento.


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Visite mediche per El Shaarawy*



Per lui sono il corrispettivo di un test di fisica nucleare per Cassano


----------



## zlatan (13 Luglio 2015)

A parte che ai 40 milioni credo poco, se sono davvero 18/20 milioni diciamo che cadiamo in piedi. Il rischio che fra 2 anni ce lo ritroviamo al manchester per 50 milioni c'e' eccome, o peggio alla Juve, pero' di fatto da 2 anni è un peso morto per noi, credo ci possa stare come sacrificio. Certo adesso ci vogliono Romagnoli e Witsel almeno, se non ce la fanno a prendere Ibra, altrimenti sarà stato un sacrificio inutile, con la formazione attuale siamo da lotta per l'Europa League


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Fu El Sharaawii a rifiutare il trasferimento.



Lo so bene...appunto per questo dico peccato...ma ripeto, probabilmente allora i 40 milioni non sarebbero stati reinvestiti ma posti lì per far quadrare il bilancio e a noi sarebbero girate a elica.

Diciamo che 16 milioni "sporchi" ora, con l'idea che possano essere immessi sul mercato e non sui conti dell'AC Milan, possono non farmi pensare aigli altri 24 lasciati in russia.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Luglio 2015)

Un pò mi dispiace, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo senza infortuni e con un vero allenatore, magari sarebbe migliorato chissà.
gli ultimi 2 anni per i nostri giocatori fanno poco testo, almeno speriamo reinvestano i soldi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Visite mediche per El Shaarawy*


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2015)

*Prime parole di El Shaarawy:"Sono molto contento di essere al Monaco, non è stato semplice decidere se accettare o meno di lasciare il Milan anche perchè ho avuto meno di 24 ore di tempo. Avevo bisogno di provare una nuova esperienza, penso che il Monaco sia la scelta giusta per me".*


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Prime parole di El Shaarawy:" Non è stata una decisione facile ma sono molto contento e sereno, avevo bisogno di una nuova esperienza".*



E' giusto cosi. Era oggettivamente finita da tempo la sua esperienza da noi, mentalmente aveva bisogno di cambiare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Prime parole di El Shaarawy:"Sono molto contento di essere al Monaco, non è stato semplice decidere se accettare o meno di lasciare il Milan anche perchè ho avuto meno di 24 ore di tempo. Avevo bisogno di provare una nuova esperienza, penso che il Monaco sia la scelta giusta per me".*



*El Shaarawy dopo le visite mediche :*


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Prime parole di El Shaarawy:"Sono molto contento di essere al Monaco, non è stato semplice decidere se accettare o meno di lasciare il Milan anche perchè ho avuto meno di 24 ore di tempo. Avevo bisogno di provare una nuova esperienza, penso che il Monaco sia la scelta giusta per me".*


Dispiace tanto. Si vede che non voleva lasciare il Milan. Speriamo non fallisca qua.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2015)

Fantastico, non è convinto nemmeno lui. Godo


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Prime parole di El Shaarawy:"Sono molto contento di essere al Monaco, non è stato semplice decidere se accettare o meno di lasciare il Milan anche perchè ho avuto meno di 24 ore di tempo. Avevo bisogno di provare una nuova esperienza, penso che il Monaco sia la scelta giusta per me".*




Classico, a vendere ci mettono mezzo secondo, però nella nostra situazione va benissimo così, chi deve andarsene vada.


----------

